# Cruise Ships



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Noordam - IMO 9230115


Name: MS Noordam
Namesake: The northern compass point
Operator: Holland America Line
Port of registry: Netherlands
Builder: Fincantieri
Yard number: Marghera 6079
Christened: February 2006
In service: 2006-present
Identification: 

Callsign PHET
IMO number: 9230115
MMSI number: 246028000

Status: in service
Notes: [1]
General characteristics
Class and type: Vista class cruise ship
Tonnage: 82,500 gross tonnage (GT)
Length: 936 ft (285.3 m)
Beam: 105.8 ft (32.2 m)
Decks: 11 passenger decks
Propulsion: Diesel-electric; two ABB Azipod units
Speed: 

maximum 24-knot (44 km/h),
service 22-knot (41 km/h)

Capacity: 1,916 passengers
Crew: 800 crew


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

La Belle De L' Adriatique - IMO 9432799


IMO number 9432799
Name of the ship LA BELLE DE L'ADRIATIQUE
Type of ship PASSENGERS SHIP
MMSI 205481000
Gross tonnage 2995 tons
DWT 350 tons
Year of build 2007
Builder MEUSE & SAMBRE BEEZ - BEEZ, BELGIUM
Flag BELGIUM
Home port ANTWERP
Class society BUREAU VERITAS
Manager & owner CROISI EUROPE - STRASBOURG, FRANCE
Data provided by www.grosstonnage.com


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Albatros - IMO 7304314


Name: 

1973-1991: Royal Viking Sea
1991-1997: Royal Odyssey
1997-2001: Norwegian Star
2001-2002: Norwegian Star 1
2002-2004: Crown [1]
2004-present: Albatros

Operator: 

1972-1991: Royal Viking Line
1991-1997: Royal Cruise Line
1997-1998: Norwegian Cruise Line
1999-2001: Norwegian Capricorn Line
2001-2002: Star Cruises
2002: Crown Investments
2002-2005: Spanish Cruise Line
2005-present: Phoenix Reisen

Port of registry: 

1973-1987: Oslo, Norway
1987-present: Nassau, Bahamas

Builder: Wärtsilä Helsinki New Shipyard, Finland
Yard number: 397
Launched: 19 January 1973
Acquired: 16 November 1973
In service: 25 November 1973
Identification: 

Call sign: C6CN4
IMO number: 7304314
MMSI number: 308784000

Status: In service
General characteristics (as built)
Tonnage: 

20,018 GRT
3,594 DWT

Length: 177.70 m (583 ft)
Beam: 25.20 m (83 ft)
Draught: 7.30 m (24 ft)
Installed power: 

4 × Wärtsilä-Sulzer 9ZH40/48
13,240 kW (combined)

Speed: 21 knots (39 km/h; 24 mph)
Capacity: 536 passengers
General characteristics (currently)[1]
Tonnage: 

28,518 GRT
5,936 DWT

Length: 205.46 m (674 ft)
Beam: 27.00 m (89 ft)
Draught: 7.30 m (24 ft)
Installed power: 4 × Wärtsilä 6L38A
Propulsion: Two shafts; controllable pitch propellers
Capacity: 812 passengers


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Saga Sapphire - IMO 7822457


Name: 

1981–1999: Europa
1999–2000: SuperStar Europe
2000–2004: SuperStar Aries
2004-2008: Holiday Dream
2008–2011: Bleu de France
2011 onwards: Saga Sapphire

Owner: 

1981–1998: Hapag-Lloyd
1998–2004: Star Cruises
2004–2008: Club Vacaciones[1]
2008–2011: CDF Croisières de France
2011 onwards: Saga Cruises II Ltd.

Operator: 

1981–1999: Hapag-Lloyd
1999–2004; Star Cruises
2004–2008: Pullmantur Cruises
2008–2011: CDF Croisières de France[1]
2011 onwards: Saga

Port of registry: 

1981–1999: Bremen, Germany[1]
1999–2006: Nassau, Bahamas[1][2]
2006 onwards: Valletta, Malta[3][4]

Builder: Bremer Vulkan, Bremen, Germany
Cost: US$120 million[2]
Yard number: 1001[1]
Launched: December 22, 1980[1]
Completed: 1981[1]
Acquired: December 5, 1981[1]
Maiden voyage: January 8, 1982[1]
In service: January 8, 1982[1]-present
Identification: 

Call sign: 9HOF8
IMO number: 7822457
MMSI number: 256208000

Status: In service
General characteristics (as built)[1]
Type: cruise ship
Tonnage: 37,049 GT;[5] 5,168 DWT
Length: 199.63 m (654.95 ft)
Beam: 28.55 m (93.67 ft)
Draught: 8.30 m (27.23 ft)
Decks: 12[6]
Installed power: 

2 × 7-cylinder MAN-Bremer Vulkan diesels
combined 21270 kW

Speed: 21 knots (39 km/h)
Capacity: 600 passengers[2]
General characteristics (as Bleu de France)[6]
Type: cruise ship
Tonnage: 37,301 GRT
Decks: 12 (10 passenger accessible)
Speed: 19 kn (35 km/h)
Capacity: 

752 passengers (lower berths)
1158 (all berths)

Crew: 406


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Boudicca - IMO 7218395


Name: 

1973–1991: Royal Viking Sky
1991–1992: Sunward
1992: Birka Queen
1992–1993: Sunward
1993–1997: Golden Princess
1997–1998: SuperStar Capricorn
1998–2001: Hyundai Keumgang
2001–2004: SuperStar Capricorn
2004–2005: Grand Latino
2005 onwards: Boudicca[1]

Owner: 

1973–1991: Kloster Cruise
1991–1997: Birka Cruises
1997–2004: Star Cruises
2004–2005: Iberocruceros
2005 onwards: Fred. Olsen Cruise Lines[1]

Operator: 

1973–1991: Royal Viking Line
1991–1992: Norwegian Cruise Line
1992: Birka Cruises
1992–1993: Norwegian Cruise Line
1993–1997: Princess Cruises
1997–1998: Star Cruises
1998–2001: Hyundai Merchant Marine
2001–2004: Star Cruises
2004–2005: Iberocruceros
2005 onwards: Fred. Olsen Cruise Lines[1]

Port of registry: 

1973–1987: Bergen, Norway
1987–1992: Nassau, Bahamas
1992: Mariehamn, Finland
1992–1997: Nassau, Bahamas
1997–1998: Singapore, Singapore
1997–2005: Panama City, Panama[1]
2005 onwards: Nassau, Bahamas[2]

Builder: Wärtsilä Helsinki Shipyard, Helsinki, Finland[1]
Cost: $22.5 million[3]
Yard number: 396[1]
Launched: 25 May 1975[1]
Christened: Mrs Vesla Darre Hirsch[3]
Acquired: 5 June 1973[1]
Identification: 

Call sign: C6VA3
IMO number: 7218395
MMSI number: 309964000

Status: In service
General characteristics (as built, 1973)[1]
Class and type: Royal Viking Star-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 

21,891 GRT
3,595 DWT

Length: 177.70 m (583 ft 0 in)
Beam: 25.19 m (82 ft 8 in)
Draught: 7.00 m (23 ft 0 in)
Installed power: 

4 × Wärtsilä-Sulzer 9ZH40/48
13,240 kW (combined)

Propulsion: 2 propellers[4]
Speed: 21.5 knots (39.8 km/h; 24.7 mph)
Capacity: 536 passengers
Crew: 324[5]
General characteristics (as rebuilt, 2005)[6]
Tonnage: 

28,372 GT
5,956 DWT

Length: 206.96 m (679 ft 0 in)
Beam: 25.22 m (82 ft 9 in)
Draught: 7.55 m (24 ft 9 in)
Depth: 13.67 m (44 ft 10 in)
Decks: 8 (passenger accessible)[3]
Installed power: 

4 × MAN 7L32/40
14,000 kW (combined)[1]

Speed: 22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph)[1]
Capacity: 900 passengers[3]
Crew: 320[3]
Notes: Otherwise the same as built


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Astor - IMO 8506373


Name: 

1987–1988: Astor
1988–1991: Fedor Dostoyevskiy
1991–1995: Fedor Dostoevskiy
1995 onwards: Astor

Namesake: Fyodor Dostoevsky (2nd name)
Owner: 

1987–1988: Marlan Corporation
1988–1991: Black Sea Shipping Company
1991–1996: Fedor Dostoevskiy Shipping Co.
1996–2010: Astor Shipping Co.[1]
2010-2014: Premicon[2]
2014 onwards: Global Maritime Group[3]

Operator: 

1987–1988: Marlan Corporation
1988–1990: Transocean Tours
1990–1995: Neckermann Seereisen
1995–1996: Aquamarin
1996 onwards: Transocean Tours[1][4]
2013 onwards : Cruise & Maritime Voyages

Port of registry: 

1987–1988: Port Louis, Mauritius
1988–1991: Odessa, Soviet Union
1992 [5]–onwards: Nassau Bahamas[1]

Ordered: 1985[1]
Builder: HDW, Kiel, West Germany[1]
Cost: $65 million[6]
Yard number: 218[1]
Launched: 30 May 1986[1]
Acquired: 14 January 1987[1]
Maiden voyage: 14 January 1987[1]
In service: 14 January 1987[1]
Identification: 

Call sign: C6JR3
IMO number: 8506373
MMSI number: 308214000

Status: In service
General characteristics [1]
Type: Cruise ship
Tonnage: 

20,704 GT
3,780 DWT[7]

Length: 176.25 m (578 ft 3 in)[7]
Beam: 22.60 m (74 ft 2 in)[7]
Draught: 6.15 m (20 ft 2 in)[7]
Decks: 7 (passenger accessible)[6]
Installed power: 

Four Sulzer-Wärtsilä diesel engines
15,400 kW (combined)

Propulsion: Two propellers[6]
Speed: 18 knots (33 km/h; 21 mph)
Capacity: 650 passengers
Crew: 300


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Azamara Journey - IMO 9200940


Name: 

2000–2003: R Six
2003–2005: Blue Star
2005–2007: Blue Dream
2007 onwards: Azamara Journey

Owner: 2008–2012: Azamara Journey inc.[1]
Operator: 2007 onwards: Azamara Cruises
Port of registry: 

2000–2001: Monrovia, Liberia
2001–2005: Majuro, Marshall Islands
2005–2006: Nassau, Bahamas
2006–2013: Valletta, Malta

Ordered: 1997
Builder: Chantiers de l'Atlantique, Saint-Nazaire
Laid down: 1999
Launched: 2000
Completed: 2000
Acquired: 2000
Maiden voyage: 2000
In service: 2000
Renamed: 2007
Identification: 

Callsign 9HOB8
IMO number: 9200940
MMSI number: 256204000

Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: R-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 30,277 GT
Length: 181.00 m (593.83 ft)
Beam: 25.46 m (83.5 ft)
Draught: 5.8 metres
Depth: 5.80 m (19.0 ft)
Decks: 11
Propulsion: two propeller shafts and two fixed pitch propellers
Speed: 18 knots (33 km/h; 21 mph)
Capacity: 694 passengers
Crew: 407


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

MSC Armonia - IMO 9210141

Name: 

2001—2004: European Vision
2004 onwards: MSC Armonia

Owner: 

2001—2004: Festival Cruises
2004 onwards: MSC Cruises[1]

Operator: 

2001—2004: Festival Cruises
2004 onwards: MSC Cruises[1]

Port of registry: 

2001—2004: Genoa, Italy[1]
2004 onwards: Panama City, Panama[2]

Route: West Mediterranean
Builder: Chantiers de l'Atlantique, St. Nazaire, France
Yard number: V31[1]
Launched: 1 December 2000[1]
Christened: 22 June 2001[1]
Acquired: 22 June 2001[1]
In service: 1 July 2001[1]
Identification: IMO 9210141[1]
Status: In service
General characteristics (as European Vision)[1]
Class and type: Lirica class cruise ship
Tonnage: 

58,174 GT
6,980 DWT

Length: 251.25 m (824 ft 4 in)
Beam: 28.8 m (94 ft 6 in)
Height: 54 m (177 ft 2 in)
Draught: 6.8 m (22 ft 4 in)
Installed power: 

4 × Wärtsilä 12V38
31680 kW (combined)

Speed: 20.8 knots (38.5 km/h; 23.9 mph)
Capacity: 2,163 passengers
General characteristics (as MSC Armonia)[2]
Class and type: Lirica class cruise ship
Tonnage: 

58,625 GT
65,542 GT (after renovation)

Length: 

251.25 m (824.3 ft)
274.9 m (902 ft) (after renovation)

Beam: 

28.8 m (94 ft)
32 m (105 ft) (after renovation)

Height: 54 m (177 ft)
Draught: 6.8 m (22 ft 4 in)
Depth: 6.6 m (22 ft)
Decks: 

9 (passenger accessible)
13 (total)

Speed: 21.1 knots (39.1 km/h; 24.3 mph)
Capacity: 

1,554 passengers (lower berths)
2,087 passengers (all berths)
2,679 passengers (after renovation)

Crew: 721
Notes: Otherwise the same as European Vision


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Black Watch - IMO 7108930


Name: 

1972–1991: Royal Viking Star
1991–1994: Westward
1994–1996: Star Odyssey
1996–present: Black Watch

Operator: 

1972–1991: Royal Viking Line
1991–1994: Norwegian Cruise Line
1994–1996: Royal Cruise Line
1996–present: Fred. Olsen Cruise Lines

Port of registry: 

1972–1988: Bergen and Oslo, Norway
1988–1998: Nassau, Bahamas
1998–2001: Hvitsten, Norway
2001–present: Nassau, Bahamas

Builder: Wärtsilä Helsinki Shipyard, Finland
Yard number: 395
Laid down: 1 July 1970[1]
Launched: 1 May 1971[1]
Sponsored by: Mrs Thor Heyerdahl[2]
Completed: 1 June 1972[1]
In service: 26 June 1972
Identification: 

Call sign: C6RS5
IMO number: 7108930
MMSI number: 311166000

Status: In service
General characteristics (as built)
Type: Cruise ship
Tonnage: 

21,847 GRT
3,595 DWT

Length: 177.70 m (583 ft 0 in)
Beam: 25.19 m (82 ft 8 in)
Draught: 7.30 m (23 ft 11 in)
Installed power: 

4 × Wärtsilä-Sulzer 9ZH40/48
13,240 kW (combined)

Speed: 21 knots (39 km/h; 24 mph)
Capacity: 539 passengers
General characteristics (after 1981 refit)
Tonnage: 

28,221 GRT
5,656 DWT

Length: 205.47 m (674 ft 1 in)[2]
Beam: 25.20 m (82 ft 8 in)[2]
Draught: 7.55 m (24 ft 9 in)[2]
Capacity: 758 passengers
Notes: Otherwise same as built
General characteristics (after 2005 refit)[1]
Tonnage: 

28,613 GT
11,854 NT
5,656 DWT

Installed power: 

4 × MAN 7L32/40
14,000 kW (combined)

Propulsion: 

Two shafts; KaMeWa controllable pitch propellers
Bow and stern thrusters

Speed: 22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph)
Capacity: 820 passengers
Notes: Otherwise same as after 1981 refit


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Azura - IMO 9424883

Name: Azura
Owner: Carnival Corporation house flag.svg Carnival PLC[1]
Operator: P&O-house flag.svg P&O Cruises
Port of registry: 2010 United Kingdom Southampton, UK
2010-present Bermuda Hamilton, Bermuda
Builder: Fincantieri, Italy
Cost: $700 million
Yard number: 6166[2]
Laid down: 27 October 2008
Launched: 26 June 2009
Christened: 10 April 2010
Completed: 1 April 2010
Maiden voyage: 12 April 2010
In service: 2010
Identification: 

Call sign: ZCEE2
IMO number: 9424883

Status: In service
Notes: [3]
General characteristics
Class and type: Grand-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 115,055 GT
Length: 290.0 m (951 ft 5 in)
Beam: 36.00 m (118 ft 1 in)
Draught: 8.7 m (28 ft 7 in)
Decks: 19; 14 passenger accessible
Installed power: Six Wärtsilä diesel engines
Speed: 24 knots (44 km/h; 28 mph)
Capacity: 

3,597 maximum passengers
1,557 berths

Crew: 1,226


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Silver Spirit - IMO 9437866


Name: Silver Spirit
Owner: Silversea Cruises
Operator: Silversea Cruises
Port of registry: Nassau, Bahamas
Ordered: 2008
Builder: Fincantieri Ancona[1]
Launched: February 27, 2009[2]
Completed: December 2009
Identification: 

Call sign: C6XU6
IMO number: 9437866
MMSI number: 311022500

Status: In Service
General characteristics
Type: Cruise ship
Tonnage: 36,000 GT
Length: 642 ft (196 m)
Beam: 86 ft (26 m)
Speed: 20.3 knots (37.6 km/h) (est)
Capacity: 540 passengers
Crew: 376


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Sea Dream II - IMO 8203440


Name: 

1985–1998: Sea Goddess II
1999-2001: Seabourn Goddess II
2001-present: SeaDream II

Operator: 

1985–1986: Sea Goddess Cruises
1996-1998: Cunard Line
1999-2001: Seabourn Cruise Line
2001 onwards: SeaDream Yacht Club

Port of registry: 

1985-1998: N/A
1999 onwards: Nassau, Bahamas

Builder: Wärtsilä Helsinki Shipyard, Finland
Identification: IMO number: 8203440
Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Cruise ship
Tonnage: 4,253 GT
Length: 355 ft (108 m)
Beam: 47 ft (14 m)
Draught: 23.6 ft (7.2 m)
Decks: 3 passenger decks
Speed: 15 knots (28 km/h; 17 mph)
Capacity: 110 passengers
Crew: 95


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Salamis Filoxenia - IMO 7359400

Name: 

1975–1995: Gruziya
1995–1999: Odessa Sky
1999: Club 1
1999–2009: Van Gogh
2009 onwards: Salamis Filoxenia

Namesake: 

Gruziya: Georgian Soviet Socialist Republic
Van Gogh: Vincent van Gogh

Owner: 

1975–1995: Black Sea Shipping Company
1995–1998: Blasco UK
1998–2009: Club Cruise
2009 onwards: Salamis Lines

Operator: 

1975–1995: Black Sea Shipping Company
1995–1996: Blasco UK
1996–1999: laid up/rebuilt
1999: Club Cruise
1999–2002: Nouvelles Frontieres[1]
2002–2007: Travelscope
2008: Van Gogh Cruises
2008: Metropolis Tur[2][3]

Port of registry: 

1975–1991: Odessa, Soviet Union
1991–1995: Odessa, Ukraine
1995–1996: Monrovia, Liberia
1996–1999: Odessa, Ukraine
1999–2006: Kingstown, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
2006–2009: Majuro, Marshall Islands
2009 onward: Limassol, Cyprus[1]

Builder: Wärtsilä Turku Shipyard, Finland
Cost: $ 25 million[4]
Yard number: 1213[5]
Launched: 18 October 1974[1]
Acquired: 30 June 1975[1]
Identification: IMO 7359400
Status: In service
General characteristics (as built)[1]
Class and type: Belorussiya-class cruiseferry
Tonnage: 16,331 GRT
Displacement: 3,004 DWT
Length: 156.27 m (512 ft 8 in)
Beam: 22.05 m (72 ft 4 in)
Draught: 5.90 m (19 ft 4 in)
Depth: 16.31 m (53 ft 6 in)[6]
Decks: 9[4][7]
Ice class: ICE-C[8]
Installed power: 

2 × Wärtsilä-Pielstick 18PC2V diesels
combined 13240 kW

Propulsion: Two propellers[9]
Speed: 21 kn (38.89 km/h) (service speed)[9]
Capacity: 

1009 passengers
504 passenger berths
256 cars

Crew: 216[6]
General characteristics (as Salamis Filoxenia)[5]
Class and type: none
Type: Cruise ship
Tonnage: 

15,402 GT
2,452 DWT

Decks: 7 (passenger accessible)[4]
Capacity: 506 passengers (795 maximum)


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Crown Princess - IMO 9293399


Name: Crown Princess
Owner: Carnival plc
Operator: Princess Cruise Line
Port of registry: Hamilton, Bermuda
Builder: Fincantieri
Completed: May 2006
Maiden voyage: June 14, 2006
Identification: IMO number: 9293399
Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Grand-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 113,000 GT
Length: 951 ft (290 m)
Beam: 

waterline: 118 ft (36 m)
maximum: 159 ft (48 m)

Height: 195 ft (59 m)
Draught: 27.88 ft (8.50 m)
Depth: 37.4 ft (11.4 m)
Decks: 19 with no 13th
Installed power: Wärtsilä-Sulzer 16ZAV40S and 12ZAV40S diesel engines
Propulsion: Fixed pitch propellers with Siemens electric propulsion (19 MW each)
Speed: maximum: 21.5 knots (39.8 km/h; 24.7 mph)
Capacity: 3,080 passengers
Crew: 1,201


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Norwegian Spirit - IMO 9141065


Name: 

1998–2004: SuperStar Leo
2004–present: Norwegian Spirit

Owner: 

1998–2004: Star Cruises
2004–present: Norwegian Cruise Line

Port of registry: Bahamas
Builder: Meyer Werft, Germany
Laid down: 5 October 1996
Launched: 24 September 1998
Acquired: 2004
In service: 1998
Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Leo-class cruise ship
Displacement: 75,388 GT
Length: 879 ft (267.92 m)
Beam: 106 ft (32.31 m)
Height: 163 ft (49.68 m)
Depth: 26 ft (7.92 m)
Decks: 14
Installed power: 4 × MAN-B&W 14V48/60 (4 × 14,700 kW)
Propulsion: 

Diesel-electric; two shafts
Two ABB HSSOL 38/1256 propulsion motors (2 × 20 MW)

Speed: 

21 knots (39 km/h; 24 mph)
24 knots (44 km/h; 28 mph) (maximum)

Capacity: 1,996 passengers
Crew: 965


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Grandeur of the Seas - IMO 9102978


Name: Grandeur of the Seas
Operator: Royal Caribbean International
Port of registry: Nassau, Bahamas[1]
Ordered: 14 February 1992[1]
Builder: Kværner Masa-Yards Hietalahti shipyard, Helsinki, Finland[1]
Yard number: 492[1]
Laid down: 6 June 1995[1]
Launched: 1 March 1996[1]
Christened: 13 December 1996
Completed: 20 November 1996[1]
In service: 14 December 1996–present
She went through a comprehensive revitalization in Cadiz, Navantia shipyard during May 2012
Identification: 

Callsign C6SE3
IMO number: 9102978
MMSI number: 311315000
DNV GL ID: 18515

Status: In service
General characteristics [1]
Class and type: Vision-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 

73,817 GT
44,122 NT
7,000 DWT

Length: 279 m (915 ft)
Beam: 

32.2 m (106 ft) (waterline)
36 m (118 ft) (maximum)

Draught: 7.82 m (26 ft)
Depth: 15.85 m (52 ft)
Decks: 11
Installed power: 4 × MAN B&W 12V48/60
Propulsion: 

Diesel-electric; two shafts
Fixed pitch propellers

Speed: 22 kn (41 km/h; 25 mph)
Capacity: 2,446 passengers
Crew: 760


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Riviera - IMO 9438078


Name: Riviera
Owner: Oceania Cruises
Operator: Oceania Cruises
Port of registry: Marshall Islands [1]
Ordered: 2007
Builder: Fincantieri Sestri Ponente
Launched: 16 July 2011[2]
Christened: May 2012
Maiden voyage: May 2012
Identification: 

IMO number: 9438078
MMSI number: 538004353 [3]

Status: In Active Status as of 2012
General characteristics
Class and type: Oceania-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 66,084 GT[1]
Length: 785 ft (239.27 m)[1]
Beam: 106 ft (32.31 m)[1]
Draught: 24 ft (7.32 m)[1]
Decks: 15 (11 guest decks)[1]
Installed power: diesel-electric
Propulsion: 2 controllable pitch propellers
Speed: 20-knot (37 km/h; 23 mph)[1]
Capacity: 1,250 passengers (double occupancy)[1]
Crew: 800 crew


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Costa Magica - IMO 9239795


Name: Costa Magica
Owner: Carnival Corporation & plc
Operator: Costa Crociere
Port of registry: Italy, Genoa
Launched: 1 December 2003
Completed: 2004
Identification: 

Call sign: IBQQ
IMO number: 9239795
MMSI number: 247113300

Status: In service
Notes: [1]
General characteristics
Class and type: Fortuna-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 

102.587 GT
74,481 NT
9,859 DWT

Length: 271 m (889 ft)
Beam: 34 m (112 ft)
Draught: 8.20 m (26.9 ft)
Depth: 14.18 m (46.5 ft)
Decks: 13
Speed: 20 knots (37 km/h; 23 mph)
Capacity: 3,470 passengers
Crew: 1,027


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Thomson Celebration - IMO 8027298


Name: 

1984–2005: Noordam
2005–present: Thomson Celebration

Owner: 1984–present: Holland America Line
Operator: 

1984–2005: Holland America Line
2005-present: Thomson Cruises

Port of registry: 

1984–1996: Sint Maarten, Netherlands Antilles
1996–2005: Rotterdam, Netherlands
2005–2009: Sint Maarten, Netherlands Antilles[1][2]
2009–present: Malta[2][3]

Builder: Chantiers de l'Atlantique
Yard number: X27[1]
Launched: 21 May 1983[1]
Christened: by Mrs Beatrijs van De Wallbake[4]
In service: 8 Apr 1984 – present
Identification: 

Call sign: 9HUI9
IMO number: 8027298
MMSI number: 249544000

Status: in service
General characteristics
Type: Cruise ship
Tonnage: 

33,933 GT[5]
4,243 DWT[1]

Length: 214.66 m (704.27 ft)[3]
Beam: 27.26 m (89.44 ft)[3]
Draught: 7.50 m (24.61 ft)[1]
Decks: 9
Installed power: 

2 × Sulzer RLB66 diesels
combined 21600 kW[1]

Speed: 18 knots (33 km/h; 21 mph)[3] (other sources claim 21 knots (39 km/h; 24 mph))[1]
Capacity: 1,254 passengers[3] (1,350 maximum)[6]
Crew: 520 crew


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Celebrity Silhouette - IMO 9451094


Name: Celebrity Silhouette
Owner: Celebrity Silhouette Inc
Operator: Celebrity Cruises
Port of registry: Valletta, Malta
Ordered: 18 May 2007[1]
Builder: Meyer Werft, Papenburg
Cost: $640 million (USD)
Yard number: 679
Launched: July 23rd, 2011[2]
Identification: 

Call sign: 9HA2583
IMO number: 9451094
MMSI number: 248939000

Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Solstice-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 122,210 GT[1]
Length: 315 m (1,033 ft) (length overall)
Beam: 36.9 m (121 ft)[1]
Draught: 8.3 m (27 ft)[1]
Speed: cruising speed 25 mph[citation needed]
Capacity: 2,886 passengers
Crew: 1,500


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Celestyal Crystal - IMO 7827213


Name: 

1980–1986: Viking Saga
1986–1990: Sally Albatross

Owner: 

1980–1982: Rederi Ab Sally
1982–1989: Suomen Yritysrahoitus
1989–1990: Partrederiet Sally Albatross[1]

Operator: 

1980–1986: Rederi Ab Sally (in Viking Line traffic)
1986–1990: Sally Cruise[1]

Port of registry: 

1980: Turku, Finland
1980–1982: Mariehamn, Finland
1982: Helsinki, Finland
1982–1990: Mariehamn, Finland[1]

Ordered: 22 December 1978[1]
Builder: Wärtsilä Turku New Shipyard, Turku, Finland[1]
Yard number: 1247[1]
Launched: 4 January 1980[2]
Christened: 20 March 1980[1]
Acquired: 26 June 1980[1]
In service: 27 June 1980[1]
Out of service: 9 January 1990[1]
Identification: IMO number: 7827213[1]
Fate: Destroyed by fire while in drydock in Nacka, Sweden. Completely rebuilt, 1990-1992 (technically considered the same ship).
Status: Remains in service as of 2015, see below.
General characteristics (as built, 1980)[1]
Class and type: Viking Saga class cruiseferry
Tonnage: 

14,330 GT
2,874 DWT

Length: 145.18 m (476 ft 4 in)
Beam: 25.49 m (83 ft 8 in)
Draught: 5.51 m (18 ft 1 in)
Ice class: 1 A Super
Installed power: 

4 × Wärtsilä-Pielstick 12PC2-5V-400 diesels
19,124 kW (combined)

Speed: 21.3 knots (39.4 km/h; 24.5 mph)[2]
Capacity: 

2,000 passengers
1,300 berths
426 cars[2]

General characteristics (as rebuilt, 1988)[1]
Type: cruise ship
Tonnage: 

15,179 GT
2,774 DWT

Length: 149.96 m (492 ft 0 in)[2]
Capacity: 

1,016 passengers
1,016 berths

Notes: Otherwise the same as built
1992 onwards
Name: 

1992–1995: Sally Albatross
1995–2000: Leeward
2000–2002: SuperStar Taurus
2002–2006: Silja Opera
2006–2007: Opera
2007–2011: Cristal
2011-2015: Louis Cristal
2015 onwards: Celestyal Crystal

Owner: 

1992: Sally Oy Ab
1992–1995: Silja Line
1995–2002: Crown Jewel, Inc
2002–2006: Silja Cruise
2006–2007: Sea Containers Ltd
2007–2007: Citron Navigation Corp.
2007–2007: Opera Acquisition, LLC
2007–2012: Citron Navigation Corp.
2012 onwards: Cristal Trading Opco LLC[3]

Operator: 

1992: Sally Cruise
1992–1994: Silja Line
1995–2000: Norwegian Cruise Line
2000–2002: Star Cruises
2002–2006: Silja Line
2007 onwards: Louis Cruise Lines[1]

Port of registry: 

1992–1995: Mariehamn, Finland
1995–2002: Panama City, Panama
2002–2006: Stockholm, Sweden
2006–2007: Nassau, Bahamas[1]
2007–2012: Piraeus, Greece
2012 onwards: Valletta, Malta[3]

Ordered: 22 December 1978[1]
Builder: Finnyards, Rauma, Finland[1]
Yard number: 309[1]
Laid down: 1990[1]
Launched: 25 July 1991[4]
Christened: 25 July 1991[1]
Acquired: 23 March 1992[1]
Maiden voyage: 23 March 1992[1]
In service: March 1992[1]
Identification: 

Call sign: 9HA2978
IMO number: 7827213
MMSI number: 229001000

Status: In service
General characteristics (as rebuilt, 1992)[1]
Type: cruise ship
Tonnage: 

25,076 GT
25,611 GT (after 1995)
1,703 DWT

Length: 158.88 m (521 ft 3 in)
Beam: 25.20 m (82 ft 8 in)
Draught: 5.60 m (18 ft 4 in)
Decks: 9 (passenger accessible), with 476 cabins[5]
Propulsion: 

2 propellers
2 bow thrusters
1 stern thruster

Speed: 19 knots (35 km/h; 22 mph)
Capacity: 

1,452 passengers
1200 passenger (after 1995)
950 passengers (after 2000)
1,409 passengers (after 2002)[4]

Notes: Otherwise the same as built


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Sun Princess - IMO 9000259


Name: Sun Princess
Owner: Carnival Corporation & plc
Operator: Princess Cruise Line
Port of registry: 

1995–2000: Monrovia, Liberia
2000–2004: London, United Kingdom
2004 onwards: Hamilton, Bermuda

Builder: Fincantieri, Monfalcone, Italy
Cost: US$300 million
Yard number: 5909
Completed: 26 June 1995
Maiden voyage: 2 December 1995
Identification: 

Call sign: ZCBU6
IMO number: 9000259
MMSI number: 310438000

Status: In service
Notes: [1][2]
General characteristics
Class and type: Sun-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 

77,441 GT
44,193 NT
8,293 DWT

Length: 261.31 m (857.3 ft)
Beam: 32.25 m (105.8 ft)
Draught: 8.10 m (26.6 ft)
Decks: 15 (10 passenger)
Deck clearance: 32.08 m (105.2 ft)
Installed power: Diesel-electric 28,000 kW (38,000 hp)
Propulsion: Two propellers
Speed: 22.40 knots (41.48 km/h; 25.78 mph)
Capacity: 2,010 passengers
Crew: 924


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

L' Austral - IMO 9502518

Name: L'Austral
Owner: Compagnie du Ponant
Operator: Compagnie du Ponant
Builder: Fincantieri
Completed: 2011
Identification: IMO number: 9502518 MMSI number
Call sign
Status: In service
General characteristics
Tonnage: 10,700 GT[1]
Length: 142 m (466 ft)
Beam: 18 m (59 ft)
Draft: 4.7 m (15 ft)
Decks: 6 (guest decks)
Capacity: 264 passengers
Crew: 136


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Star Clipper - IMO 8915445

Name: Star Clipper
Owner: Star Clippers Ltd
Operator: Star Clippers Ltd
Port of registry: 

1992—2010:
Luxembourg Luxembourg
Since 2010:
Malta Valletta, Malta

Builder: Scheepswerven van Langerbrugge (Belgium)
Yard number: 2184
Laid down: 20 April 1990
Completed: 1 April 1992
Identification: 

Call sign: 9HA2513
IMO number: 8915445
MMSI number: 248786000

Status: In service
Notes: [1]
General characteristics
Type: Barquentine, cruise ship
Tonnage: 

2,298 GT
838 NT

Length: 111.57 m (366 ft 1 in)
Beam: 15.14 m (49 ft 8 in)
Draught: 4.7 m (15 ft 5 in)
Propulsion: 

6 sails
Caterpillar 3512 DITA

Capacity: 

170 passengers
300 tonnes deadweight (DWT)


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Costa neoRiviera - IMO 9172777

Name: 

1999–2003: Mistral
2003–2013: Grand Mistral
2013–: Costa neoRiviera

Owner: Carnival Corporation & plc[1]
Operator: 

1999–2003: Festival Cruises
2003–2013: Iberocruceros
2013 onwards: Costa Crociere

Port of registry: 

France, Mata Utu
Marshall Islands Marshall Islands , Majuro
Italy, Genova
Portugal, Madeira
Italy, Genova

Builder: Chantiers de l'Atlantique, France
Completed: 1999
Identification: 

Callsign: IBDU
IMO number: 9172777
MMSI number: 247325300

Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Mistral-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 48,200 GT
Length: 216 m (709 ft)
Beam: 28.8 m (94 ft)
Depth: 5 meters
Decks: 8 passenger decks
Speed: 19.5 knots (36.1 km/h; 22.4 mph)
Capacity: 1,700 Passengers
Crew: 670


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Oceana - IMO 9169550


Name: 

Oceana (2002-present)
Ocean Princess (2000-2002)

Owner: 

P&O Princess Cruises (2000-2003)
Carnival UK (2003-present)

Operator: 

P&O Cruises (2002-present)
Princess Cruises (2000-2002)

Port of registry: 

Bermuda Hamilton, Bermuda (2005–present)
United Kingdom London, United Kingdom (2000–2005)
Liberia Monrovia, Liberia (1998–2000)

Builder: Fincantieri, Monfalcone, Italy
Yard number: 6044
Christened: 20 February 2000
Acquired: 29 January 2000
Maiden voyage: February 2000
In service: February 2000
Identification: IMO number: 9169550
Status: In service
Notes: [1][2]
General characteristics
Class and type: Sun-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 77,499 GT
Displacement: 8,293 DWT
Length: 261.30 m (857.3 ft)
Beam: 32.25 m (105.8 ft)
Draft: 8.10 m (26.6 ft)
Decks: 11 (passenger accessible)
Installed power: 

4 × 16-cyl Sulzer-16Z AV40S diesel engines
combined 46080 kW

Speed: 21 knots
Capacity: 

2016 (regular)
2272 (maximum)

Crew: 889


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

AIDAstella - IMO 9601132


Name: AIDAstella
Owner: Costa Crociere S.p.A.[1]
Operator: AIDA Cruises
Port of registry: Genoa, Italy
Builder: Meyer Werft
Yard number: 695[1]
Laid down: 17 December 2008[1]
Launched: 25 January 2013[1]
Christened: 16 March 2013 in Warnemünde by 10 ladies[2]
Completed: 11 March 2013[1]
Maiden voyage: 17 March 2013
In service: 17 March 2013
Identification: 

Call sign: ICUP
IMO number: 9601132
MMSI number: 247322800
DNV GL ID: 115489

Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Sphinx-class cruise ship (modified)
Tonnage: 

71,304 GT
45,266 NT
7,833 DWT

Length: 253.26 m (830.91 ft)
Beam: 32.2 m (105.64 ft)
Draught: 7.3 m (23.95 ft)
Decks: 14
Installed power: 36,000 kW (combined)[3]
Propulsion: Diesel-electric; two shafts (2 × 12,500 kW)

Fixed-pitch propellers
Two bow thrusters
Two stern thrusters

Speed: 21 knots (39 km/h; 24 mph)
Capacity: 2,700
Crew: 620


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

MSC Divina - IMO 9585285


Name: MSC Divina
Owner: MSC Cruises
Operator: MSC Cruises
Port of registry: Panama
Route: Caribbean, Mediterranean
Cost: $550 million
Yard number: U32
Launched: September 3, 2011
Christened: May 19, 2012, by Sophia Loren in Marseille
Completed: May 16, 2012[1]
Maiden voyage: 

May 27, 2012, to June 2, 2012
to the Mediterranean

In service: Operational
Identification: 

Call Sign: 3FFA5
IMO number: 9585285
MMSI number: 373178000

General characteristics
Class and type: Fantasia-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 139,400 GT[2]
Length: 333 m (1,092.52 ft)[3]
Beam: 124.6 ft (37.98 m)[2]
Height: 219.2 ft (66.81 m)
Draft: 27.2 ft (8.29 m)
Decks: 18 total, 13 passenger decks
Installed power: Diesel (40,000kW)
Propulsion: Twin propellers
Speed: 23 knots (43 km/h; 26 mph)[2]
Capacity: 

3,959 passengers[2]
(327 inside cabins, 1,310 outside cabins)[2]

Crew: 1,325 crew[2]
Notes: 17 elevators, post-Panamax


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Splendour of the Seas - IMO 9070632 (now TUI Discovery)

Name: 

1995–2016: Splendour of the Seas
2016: TUI Discovery

Owner: 1996–2016 Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd.
Operator: 

1995–2016 Royal Caribbean International
2016: TUI Cruises/Thomson Cruises

Port of registry: 

Norway, Oslo (1996–2005)
Bahamas, Nassau (2005–2016)
Malta, Valletta (2016 onwards)

Route: Palma De Mallorca, Spain And Bridgetown, Barbados
Builder: 

Chantiers de l'Atlantique
Saint-Nazaire, France

Yard number: B31[1]
Launched: June 17, 1995
In service: March 31, 1996 (as Splendour of the Seas)
June 11, 2016 (as TUI Discovery)
Identification: 

Call sign C6TZ9
IMO number: 9070632
MMSI number: 311804000
DNV GL ID: 18426

Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Vision-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 69,130 GT
Displacement: 35,396 tonnes (34,837 long tons; 39,017 short tons)
Length: 264 metres (866 ft) length overall
Beam: 32 metres (105 ft)
Height: 50 metres (160 ft) air draft
Draft: 25.9 feet (7.9 m)
Decks: 11
Installed power: 

5 × Wärtsilä Vasa 12V46B V12 engines
11,700 kilowatts (15,700 hp) each

Propulsion: 2 5.8-metre (19 ft) diameter, fixed pitch propellers
Speed: 24 knots (44 km/h; 28 mph)
Capacity: 2,076 passengers in 902 staterooms
Crew: 720-750 crew


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Carnival Legend - IMO 9224726


Name: Carnival Legend
Owner: Carnival Corporation & plc
Operator: Carnival Cruise Lines
Port of registry: 

Valletta, Malta
(2014–present)
Panama City, Panama
(2002–2014)

Builder: 

Kvaerner Masa-Yards
Helsinki New Shipyard
Helsinki, Finland

Cost: US$375 million
Yard number: 501
Way number: 011207
Launched: December 17, 2001
Sponsored by: Dame Judi Dench
Christened: August 21, 2002
Completed: August 14, 2002
In service: August 2002–present
Identification: 

Call sign: 9HA3667
IMO number: 9224726
MMSI number: 229857000

Status: In service
Notes: [1][2][3]
General characteristics
Class and type: Spirit-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 88,500 GT
Length: 963 ft (294 m)
Beam: 105.6 ft (32.2 m)
Draft: 25.5 ft (7.8 m)
Decks: 12 decks
Installed power: 62,370 kW (combined)
Propulsion: Diesel-electric; two ABB Azipod units (17.6 MW each)
Speed: 22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph)
Capacity: 2,124 passengers
Crew: 930


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Horizon - IMO 8807088


Name: 

2010–present:Horizon
2009–2010acific Dream
2005–2009:Island Star
1990–2005:Horizon

Owner: 

Celebrity Cruises 1990–2005
Royal Caribbean Cruises 2005–2009[1]

Operator: 

Croisières de France: 2012–present
Pullmantur Cruises: 2009–2012
Island Cruises: 2005–2009
Celebrity Cruises: 1990–2005

Port of registry: 

1990–2002: Monrovia, Liberia
2002–2009: Nassau, Bahamas
2009 onwards: Valletta, Malta [2][3]

Builder: Meyer Werft, Papenburg
Yard number: 619[2]
Launched: 19 November 1989[2]
Christened: 11 April 1990[2]
Acquired: 30 April 1990[2]
Identification: 

Callsign 9HYZ9
IMO number: 8807088
MMSI number: 249727000

Status: Operational
General characteristics [2]
Class and type: Horizon class cruise ship
Tonnage: 

46,811 GT[3]
5,550 DWT

Length: 208 m (682 ft)
Beam: 29 m (95 ft)
Draught: 7.31 m (24.0 ft)[3]
Installed power: 3 x 3300kw MAN-B&W AUX
Propulsion: 

2 × 5994kw MAN-B&W diesels
2 × 3996 MAN-B&W diesels

Speed: 21.5 knots (39.8 km/h; 24.7 mph)
Capacity: 1,828 passengers


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Disney Magic - IMO 9126807

Name: Disney Magic
Owner: Disney Cruise Line (The Walt Disney Company)
Operator: Disney Cruise Line (The Walt Disney Company)
Port of registry: Nassau, Bahamas[1]
Route: 4 Night Caribbean Cruises,5,6,7 and 8 Night Western Caribbean Cruises,2,3,4 and 8 Night Bahamian Cruises,4,5,7,9 and 12 night Mediterranean Cruises, Special Cruises
Ordered: 1996
Builder: Fincantieri Marghera, Italy[2]
Cost: US$400 million
Yard number: 5989
Launched: 17 April 1997[3]
Christened: 1998
Maiden voyage: July 30, 1998[2]
In service: 1998-Present
Identification: IMO number: 9126807
Status: In Service
General characteristics
Class and type: Magic
Type: cruise ship
Tonnage: 83,338 GT[2]
Length: 964 ft (294 m)[2]
Beam: 106 ft (32 m)
Draft: 25.3 ft (7.7 m)
Decks: 11
Installed power: 43,000 kW (57,600 hp)
Propulsion: Diesel-Electric; *5 × Sulzer 16ZAV40S; two shafts
Speed: 

Cruising 21.5 knots (39.8 km/h; 24.7 mph),
maximum 23.5 knots (43.5 km/h; 27.0 mph)

Capacity: 2,700 passengers
Crew: 945


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Costa neoRomantica - IMO 8821046


Name:	
1993-2011: Costa Romantica
2011-Present: Costa neoRomantica
Owner:	Carnival Corporation & plc
Operator:	Costa Crociere
Port of registry: Italy, Genoa
Builder:	Fincantieri
Completed:	1993
Maiden voyage:	1993
Identification:	
Call sign: IBCR
IMO number: 8821046
MMSI no.: 247817000
Status:	In Service
Notes:	[1]
General characteristics
Tonnage:	
53,000 GT (1993-2012)
56,769 GT (2012-onwards)
Length:	722 ft (220 m)
Beam:	102 ft (31 m)
Draft:	25.5 ft (7.8 m)
Decks:	12
Speed:	18.5 knots (34.3 km/h; 21.3 mph)
Capacity:	
1,600 passengers (normal)
1,800 passengers (maximum)
Crew:	622


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Regal Princess - IMO 9584724



Name:	Regal Princess
Owner:	Carnival plc
Operator:	Princess Cruises
Port of registry:	Hamilton, Bermuda
Builder:	Fincantieri (Monfalcone, Italy)
Laid down:	28 August 2012
Launched:	26 March 2013
Maiden voyage:	20 May 2014
Identification:	
Call sign: ZCEK6
IMO number: 9584724
MMSI number: 310674000
Status:	In service
General characteristics
Class and type:	Royal-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	142,714 GT
Length:	330 m (1,083 ft)
Beam:	38.4 m (126 ft)
Height:	217 ft (66 m)
Draft:	28 ft (8.5 m)
Decks:	19
Capacity:	3,560 passengers
Crew:	1,346


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Europa 2 - IMO 9616230


Name:	Europa 2
Operator:	Hapag-Lloyd
Port of registry:	Valletta, Malta
Builder:	STX Europe, Saint-Nazaire, France
Laid down:	7 February 2012[1]
Launched:	6 July 2012[2]
Christened:	10 May 2013
Acquired:	26 April 2013[1]
Maiden voyage:	11 May 2013
Identification:	Call sign: 9HA3283
IMO number: 9616230
MMSI number: 229378000
Status:	In service
General characteristics
Tonnage:	42,830 GT[1]
Length:	225.62 m (740 ft)[1]
Beam:	26.70 m (88 ft)
Draught:	6.3 m (21 ft)
Decks:	7 passenger decks
Speed:	21 knots
Capacity:	516 Passengers
Crew:	More than 370


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Norwegian Jade - IMO 9304057


Name:	
Pride of Hawaii (2006–2008)
Norwegian Jade (2008–present)
Operator:	
NCL America (2006–2008)
Norwegian Cruise Lines (2008–present)
Port of registry:	
United States Honolulu, United States (2006–2008)
The Bahamas Nassau Bahamas (2008–present)
Builder:	Meyer Werft Papenburg, Germany
Laid down:	6 February 2005[1]
Launched:	19 February 2006[2]
Identification:	
Call sign: C6WK7
IMO number: 9304057
MMSI number: 308416000
Status:	In Active Service as of 2014
General characteristics
Class and type:	Jewel-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	93,558 GT
Length:	965 ft (294 m)
Beam:	106 ft (32 m)
Draft:	27 ft (8 m)
Decks:	15
Capacity:	2,224 passengers
Crew:	1,100


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

MSC Fantasia - IMO 9359791

Name:	MSC Fantasia
Owner:	MSC Cruises
Port of registry: Panama[1][2]
Ordered:	June 1, 2005[3]
Builder:	STX Europe, St. Nazaire, France[4]
Cost:	$550 million[2]
Yard number:	A33[3]
Launched:	February 8, 2008[3]
Christened:	December 18, 2008 by Sophia Loren in Naples[5][6]
Completed:	December 9, 2008[7]
Acquired:	December 11, 2008[1]
In service:	December 18, 2008[1][2]
Identification:	IMO number: 9359791
Call Sign: 3ETR7[7]
MMSI 370648000[8]
Status:	In service[8]
General characteristics [7]
Class and type:	Fantasia-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	137,936 GT
107,916 NT
15,000 DWT[8]
Length:	333.33 m (1,093 ft 7 in)
Beam:	37.92 m (124 ft 5 in)
Draft:	8.65 m (28 ft 5 in)
Decks:	13 passenger decks,[2] 18 total[citation needed]
Propulsion:	Diesel-electric
Two Converteam propulsion motors (2 × 20,200 kW) Fixed pitch propellers
Speed:	21 knots (39 km/h; 24 mph) (cruising)[4]
22.7 knots (42.0 km/h; 26.1 mph) (maximum)
Capacity:	3,900 passengers[2]
Crew:	1,313


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Ryndam - IMO 8919269 (now Pacific Aria)


Name:	
Ryndam (1994–2015)
Pacific Aria (2015–)
Owner:	P&O Cruises Australia
Operator:	
Holland America Line (1994–2015)
P&O Cruises Australia (2015–)
Port of registry:	
Bahamas, Nassau (1994–1996)
Netherlands, Rotterdam (1996–2015)
United Kingdom (2015–)
Builder:	Fincantieri
Yard number:	Monfalcone shipyard 5883
Completed:	9 September 1994
Identification:	
Call sign: 2IYN3
IMO number: 8919269
MMSI number: 235113823
Status:	In service
Notes:	[1]
General characteristics
Class and type:	Statendam-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	
55,819 GT
26,279 NT
5,709 DWT
Length:	219.4 m (720 ft)
Beam:	30.8 m (101 ft)
Draught:	7.71 m (25.3 ft)
Depth:	19.13 m (62.8 ft)
Decks:	10
Deck clearance:	11.42 m (37.5 ft)[citation needed]
Speed:	22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph)
Capacity:	1,258 passengers
Crew:	602


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Celebrity Equinox - IMO 9372456



Name:	Celebrity Equinox
Owner:	2008 onwards: Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd.
Operator:	Celebrity Cruises
Port of registry:	Valletta, MaltaDiesel-electric
Builder:	Meyer Werft, Papenburg, Germany
Cost:	US$750 million
Yard number:	676
Laid down:	6 August 2008[1]
Completed:	2009
Maiden voyage:	July 31, 2009
In service:	2009–present
Identification:	
Call sign: 9HXD9
IMO number: 9372456
MMSI number: 249667000
Status:	In service
General characteristics [2]
Class and type:	Solstice-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	
121,878 GT
82,363 NT
9,500 DWT
Length:	317.2 m (1,041 ft)
Beam:	36.9 m (121 ft)
Draft:	8.3 m (27 ft)
Depth:	11.3 m (37 ft)
Decks:	19 decks
Installed power:	
4 × Wärtsilä 16V46
67,200 kW (combined)
Propulsion:	Diesel-electric; two two ABB Azipod units
Speed:	24 knots (44 km/h; 28 mph)
Capacity:	2,850 passengers
Crew:	approx. 1,250


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Quantum of the Seas - IMO 9549463


Name:	Quantum of the Seas
Owner:	Royal Caribbean International
Operator:	Royal Caribbean International
Port of registry:	Nassau, Bahamas
Ordered:	February 11, 2011[1]
Builder:	Meyer Werft, Papenburg, Germany[1]
Cost:	US$935 million[2]
Yard number:	S. 697[3]
Laid down:	August 2, 2013[3]
Launched:	August 9, 2014 (float-out)[4]
Christened:	October 30th, 2014
Completed:	October 28, 2014
Maiden voyage:	November 2, 2014
In service:	October 31, 2014
Identification:	
Call sign: C6BH8
IMO number: 9549463
MMSI number: 311000267
Status:	In service
General characteristics
Class and type:	Quantum-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	168,666 GT[5]
Length:	347.08 m (1,139 ft)[5]
Beam:	
49.47 m (162 ft) (max)[5]
41.4 m (136 ft) (waterline)[5]
Draught:	8.8 m (29 ft)[5]
Decks:	18[6] (16 passenger-accessible)[7]
Installed power:	
2 × Wärtsilä 12V46F (2 × 14,400 kW)[5]
2 × Wärtsilä 16V46F (2 × 19,200 kW)[5]
2 × Cat 3516C HD (2 × 2,500 kW)[5]
Propulsion:	
Diesel-electric
2 × ABB Azipod XO thrusters (2 × 20.5 MW)[8]
4 × 3,500 kW (4,694 hp) Brunvoll FU115 bow thrusters[5][7]
Speed:	22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph)[9]
Capacity:	
4,180 passengers (double occupancy)[7]
4,905 passengers (maximum occupancy)[7]


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Club Med 2 - IMO 9007491


Name: Club Med 2
Owner: Club Med
Port of registry: Mata-Utu
Route: Winter in Caribbean, summer in Mediterranean
Ordered: 1992
Yard number: 1567
Way number: 1674
Laid down: Le Havre, France 1992 by Société nouvelle des ateliers et chantiers du Havre
Completed: 1996
Maiden voyage: 1996
Identification: 

Call sign: FNIR
IMO number: 9007491
MMSI number: 227194000

Status: In service
General characteristics
Tonnage: 14,983[clarification needed]
Length: 194 m (636 ft)
Beam: 20 m (66 ft)
Height: 80 m (262 ft)
Draught: 5.09 m (17 ft)
Decks: 8
Deck clearance: 20 ft (6.1 m)
Installed power: Two diesel-electric engines and computer-operated sails
Sail plan: ca. 26,000 sq ft (2,400 m2) in seven triangular Dacron self-furled sails on five masts
Speed: 10–15 knots (19–28 km/h; 12–17 mph)
Capacity: 386 passengers
Crew: 214


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Dawn Princess - IMO 9103996



Name: Dawn Princess
Owner: Carnival plc
Operator: Princess Cruises
Port of registry: 

Liberia, Monrovia (1996–2000)
Bermuda, Hamilton (2000–present)

Route: Australia and New Zealand
Builder: Fincantieri, Italy
Cost: US$300 million
Yard number: Monfalcone 5955
Launched: 11 July 1996
Maiden voyage: 10 May 1997
Refit: June 2009
Identification: 

Call sign: ZCBU2
IMO number: 9103996
MMSI no.: 310437000

Status: In service
Notes: [1][2]
General characteristics
Class and type: Sun-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 

77,441 GT
8,293 DWT

Length: 856 ft (261 m)
Beam: 105.6 ft (32.2 m)
Draught: 27 ft (8.2 m)
Decks: 10 passenger decks
Deck clearance: 3.208 m (10.52 ft)
Installed power: 46,080 kW (combined)
Propulsion: Diesel-electric; two shafts
Speed: 21 knots (39 km/h; 24 mph) (maximum)
Capacity: 1,998 passengers
Crew: 924
Notes: [1][3]


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Sea Dream I - IMO 8203438


Name: 

1984–1998: Sea Goddess I
1999–2001: Seabourn Goddess I
2001–present: SeaDream I

Owner: SeaDream Yacht Club AS[1]
Operator: 

1984–1986: Sea Goddess Cruises
1986–1998: Cunard Line
1999–2001: Seabourn Cruise Line
2001 onwards: SeaDream Yacht Club

Port of registry: 

1984–1998: Oslo, Norway
1998 onwards: Nassau, Bahamas

Builder: Wärtsilä Helsinki Shipyard, Finland
Identification: 

Call sign: C6PW8
IMO number: 8203438
MMSI number: 308908000

Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Cruise ship
Tonnage: 4,253 GT
Length: 355 ft (108 m)
Beam: 47 ft (14 m)
Draught: 23.6 ft (7.2 m)
Decks: 3 passenger decks
Speed: 15 knots (28 km/h; 17 mph)
Capacity: 112 passengers
Crew: 95


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Navigator of the Seas - IMO 9227508


Name: Navigator of the Seas
Owner: Royal Caribbean International
Port of registry: Nassau, Bahamas
Ordered: 24 May 2000[1]
Builder: Kværner Masa-Yards Turku New Shipyard, Finland
Yard number: 1347[1]
Laid down: 27 September 2000[1]
Launched: 25 January 2002[1]
Completed: 18 November 2002[1]
In service: 2002-present
Identification: 

Call sign: C6FU4
DNV GL ID: 22759
IMO number: 9227508
MMSI number: 311478000

Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Voyager-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 139,570 GT
Length: 311.1 m (1,021 ft)
Beam: 

38.6 m (127 ft) - Waterline[2]
48 m (157 ft) - Max[3]

Draft: 8.6 m (28 ft)
Depth: 21.3 m (70 ft)
Decks: 15
Installed power: 6 × Wärtsilä 12V46 (6 × 12,600 kW)
Propulsion: 

Diesel-electric
Two ABB Azipods and one Fixipod
Four bow thrusters

Speed: 22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph)
Capacity: 

3,276 passengers (double-occupancy)
3,807 passengers (maximum)

Crew: 1,213
Notes: 12th largest passenger ship


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

AIDAmar - IMO 9490052


Name: AIDAmar
Owner: Costa Crociere S.p.A.[1]
Operator: AIDA Cruises
Port of registry: Genoa, Italy
Builder: Meyer Werft
Yard number: S.690
Laid down: 20 October 2008[1]
Launched: 1 April 2012[1]
Completed: 3 May 2012[1]
Identification: 

Call sign: ICSJ
IMO number: 9490052
MMSI number: 247312900

Status: Completed at Meyer Werft
General characteristics [1]
Class and type: Sphinx-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 

71,304 GT
45,123 NT
7,757 DWT

Length: 253.22 m (830.77 ft)
Beam: 32.2 m (105.64 ft)
Draught: 7.3 m (23.95 ft)
Installed power: 36,000 kW (combined)[2]
Propulsion: 

Diesel-electric; two shafts (2 × 12,500 kW)
Fixed-pitch propellers
Two bow thrusters
Two stern thrusters

Speed: 21 knots (39 km/h; 24 mph)
Capacity: 2,686
Crew: 620


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

MSC Orchestra - IMO 9320099


Operator: MSC Cruises
Port of registry: Panama[1]
Builder: Aker Yards, Chantiers de l'Atlantique[2]
Cost: US$480 million
Completed: 2007
Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Musica-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 92,409 GT
Length: 964 ft (293.83 m)[3]
Beam: 106 ft (32.31 m)
Decks: 13 Passenger, 4 crew
Speed: 23-knot (43 km/h; 26 mph)
Capacity: 

2,550 passengers (as built)
3,200 passengers (after retrofit)

Crew: 987

Posted 1st August 2016 by PiraeuShips
Location: Pireas, Greece


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Celestyal Olympia - IMO 7927984


Name: 

1982—1999: Song of America[1]
1999—2005: Sunbird
2005—2012: Thomson Destiny
2012—2014: Louis Olympia
2014 onwards:Celestyal Olympia

Owner: 

1982—1999: Royal Caribbean Cruise Line
1999—2004: Airtours
2004 onwards: Louis Cruise Lines[1]

Operator: 

1982—1999: Royal Caribbean Cruise Line
1999—2005: Sun Cruises
2005—2012: Thomson Cruises[1]
2012 onwards: Louis Cruises

Port of registry: 

1982—1999: Oslo, Norway
1999—2004: Nassau, Bahamas[1]
2004—2005: Limassol, Cyprus
2005: Majuro, Marshall Islands[2]
2005—2012: Limassol, Cyprus[1]
2012 onwards: Valletta, Malta

Ordered: 1 November 1979[3]
Builder: Wärtsilä Hietalahti shipyard, Helsinki, Finland[1]
Cost: $ 140 million[4]
Yard number: 431[1]
Launched: 26 November 1981[1]
Acquired: 11 November 1982[1]
In service: 5 December 1982[1]
Identification: 

Call sign: 9HA3027
DNV ID: 12706
IMO number: 7927984
MMSI number: 229051000

Status: Operating
General characteristics (as built)[1]
Type: Cruise ship
Tonnage: 

37,584 GT
5,237 DWT

Length: 214.51 m (703 ft 9 in)
Beam: 28.41 m (93 ft 3 in)
Draught: 6.80 m (22 ft 4 in)
Decks: 11
Installed power: 

4 × 8-cylinder Sulzer-Wärtsilä diesels
17,060 kW (combined)

Propulsion: Twin propellers[4]
Speed: 21 knots (39 km/h; 24 mph)
Capacity: 1,575 passengers
Crew: 540
General characteristics (as Thomson Destiny)
Tonnage: 

37,773 GT
5,000 DWT[5]

Decks: 12
Capacity: 1,611 passengers[4]
Crew: 540[4]


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Island Escape - IMO 8002597 (now Ocean Gala)




Name: 

1982–1985: Scandinavia
1985–1990: Stardancer
1990–2002: Viking Serenade
2002–present: Island Escape[1]

Owner: 

1982–1985: DFDS house flag.svg DFDS
1985–1987: Sundance Cruises
1987–1988: Admiral Cruises
1988–1990: Royal Admiral Cruises
1990–2002: Wilh. Wilhelmsen
2002–2015: Island Cruises
2015-present: Cruise Holdings Inc[1]

Operator: 

1982–1983: Scandinavian World Cruises
1983–1985: DFDS house flag.svg DFDS Seaways
1985–1987: Sundance Cruises
1987–1988: Admiral Cruises
1988–1990: Royal Admiral Cruises
1990–2002: Royal Caribbean International
2002–2009: Island Cruises[1]
2009–2015: Thomson Cruises[2]
2015-present: US Shipmanagers

Port of registry: 

1982–1991: Nassau, Bahamas
1991–2002: Monrovia, Liberia
2002 onwards: Nassau, Bahamas[1]

Builder: Dubigeon-Normandie S.A., Nantes, France[1]
Cost: $100 million[3]
Yard number: 164[1]
Laid down: April 6, 1981[1]
Launched: October 16, 1981[1]
Christened: September 28, 1982[1]
Acquired: August 20, 1982[1]
In service: October 2, 1982[1]-2015
Identification: 

Call sign: C6SK4
IMO number: 8002597
MMSI number: 311368000

Status: ' In Service
General characteristics (as built, 1981)[1]
Type: cruiseferry
Tonnage: 

26,747 GT
4,294 DWT

Length: 185.25 m (607 ft 9 in)
Beam: 27.01 m (88 ft 7 in)
Draught: 6.80 m (22 ft 4 in)
Installed power: 

2 × B&W 9L55GFCA diesels
combined 19,850 kW

Propulsion: Twin propellers[3]
Speed: 20 knots (37 km/h; 23 mph)
Capacity: 

1,606 passengers
1,606 passenger berths
530 cars
51 trailers

General characteristics (as of 2009)[3]
Type: cruise ship
Tonnage: 40,171 GT[4]
Length: 623 ft (190 m)[5]
Draught: 7.20 m (23 ft 7 in)
Decks: 9 (passenger accessible)[6]
Capacity: 

1,544 passengers (lower berths)[6]
1,740 passengers (all berths)[5]
768 cabins[6]

Crew: 540[6]
Notes: Car and trailer space converted into cabin space


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Queen Elizabeth - IMO 9477438



Name: Queen Elizabeth
Owner: Carnival Corporation & plc
Operator: Cunard Line
Port of registry: 

2011–present: Hamilton, Bermuda
2010–2011: Southampton, United Kingdom

Ordered: October, 2007
Builder: Fincantieri Monfalcone Shipyard, Italy
Cost: UK£350 million (approx.)[1](US$560 million)
Yard number: 6187
Laid down: 2 July 2009
Launched: 5 January 2010
Christened: 

11 October 2010
by Queen Elizabeth II

Completed: October 2010
Maiden voyage: 12 October 2010
In service: October 2010
Identification: 

Callsign ZCEF2
IMO number: 9477438
MMSI number: 310625000

Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Vista Class cruise ship
Tonnage: 90,901 GT
Length: 294 m (965 ft)
Beam: 32.3 m (106 ft)
Draught: 8 m (26 ft)
Decks: 

16 total
12 accessible to passengers

Installed power: 

4 × MaK 12VM43C
2 × MaK 8M43C
64,000 kW (combined)

Propulsion: 

Diesel-electric
Two ABB Azipods (2 × 17.6 MW)
Three ABB bow thrusters (3 × 2,200 kW)

Speed: 23.7 knots (43.9 km/h; 27.3 mph)
Capacity: 2,092 passengers lower beds, 2,547 maximum passengers


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Island Sky - IMO 8802894



IMO number 8802894
Name of the ship ISLAND SKY
Type of ship PASSENGERS SHIP
MMSI 311743000
Gross tonnage 4200 tons
DWT 695 tons
Year of build 1992
Builder NUOVI CANTIERI APUANIA - MARINA DI CARRARA, ITALY
Flag BAHAMAS
Home port NASSAU
Class society BUREAU VERITAS
Manager & owner NOBLE CALEDONIA - LONDON, U.K.
Former names SKY until 2004 May
RENAI II until 2003 Sep
RENAISSANCE EIGHT until 2001 Dec
Data provided by www.grosstonnage.com


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Golden Iris - IMO 7358573


Name: 

1975–1976: Cunard Conquest
1976–1995: Cunard Princess
1995–2009 : Rhapsody
2009 onwards: Golden Iris[1]

Owner: 

1975–1995: Cunard Line
1995: StarLauro
1995–2009: MSC Cruises
2009 onwards: Mano Maritime[1]

Operator: 

1977–1995: Cunard Line
1995: StarLauro
1995–2009: MSC Cruises
2009 onwards: Mano Maritime[1]

Port of registry: 

1975–1980: Southampton, United Kingdom
1980–1995: Nassau, Bahamas
1995–2001: Panama City, Panama
2001–2006: Naples, Italy[1]
2006 onwards: Panama City, Panama[2]

Builder: 

Burmeister & Wain, Copenhagen, Denmark (hull)
Navali Mechaniche Affini, La Spezia, Italy (outfitting)[1]

Cost: £12 million[2]
Yard number: 859[1]
Launched: December 1974[1]
Acquired: 30 October 1975[1]
Maiden voyage: March 1977[2]
In service: March 1977[2]
Identification: 

Call sign: 3FZK4
IMO number: 7358573
MMSI number: 371771000

Status: In service
General characteristics (as built)[1]
Class and type: Cunard Countess-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 

17,496 GRT
2,499 t DWT

Length: 163.56 m (536 ft 7 in)
Beam: 22.80 m (74 ft 10 in)
Draught: 8.30 m (27 ft 3 in)
Installed power: 

4 × Burmeister & Wain 7U50HU diesels
combined 15,447 kW

Propulsion: 2 propellers[3]
Speed: 

21.5 knots (39.82 km/h; 24.74 mph) (top speed)
20.5 knots (37.97 km/h; 23.59 mph) (service speed)[3]

Capacity: 947 passengers
General characteristics (as rebuilt, 1997)[2]
Tonnage: 16,852 GT
Length: 164.90 m (541 ft 0 in)
Beam: 23.20 m (76 ft 1 in)
Draught: 5.80 m (19 ft 0 in)
Decks: 8
Capacity: 959 passengers
Crew: 350
Notes: Otherwise the same as built


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Costa Pacifica - IMO 9378498


Name: Costa Pacifica
Owner: Carnival Corporation & plc
Operator: Costa Crociere
Port of registry: Italy, Genoa
Ordered: 14 December 2005
Builder: 

Fincantieri
Sestri Ponente, Italy

Cost: €500 million
Yard number: Genoa 6,148
Launched: 30 June 2008
Christened: 5 June 2009
Acquired: 29 May 2009
In service: 5 June 2009[1]
Identification: 

Call sign: ICJA
IMO number: 9378498
MMSI no.: 247258100

Status: In service
Notes: [2][3]
General characteristics
Class and type: Concordia-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 

114,500 GT
87,300 NT

Length: 290.2 m (952 ft)
Beam: 36 m (118 ft)
Draught: 8.2 m (27 ft)
Depth: 19.77 m (64.9 ft)
Decks: 

14 passenger decks
17 total

Deck clearance: 11.57 m (38.0 ft)
Installed power: 6 × Wärtsilä 12V46, 12,600 kW each[4]
Propulsion: Diesel-electric
Speed: 

21.5 knots (39.8 km/h; 24.7 mph) (cruise)
23 knots (43 km/h; 26 mph) (maximum)

Capacity: 3,780 passengers
Crew: 1,100


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Clipper Odyssey - IMO 8800195 (now Silver Discoverer)

IMO number 8800195
Name of the ship SILVER DISCOVERER
Type of ship PASSENGERS SHIP
MMSI 309913000
Gross tonnage 5218 tons
DWT 938 tons
Year of build 1989
Builder NKK TSU WORKS - TSU, JAPAN
Flag BAHAMAS
Home port NASSAU
Class society BUREAU VERITAS
Manager & owner FLEETPRO OCEAN - MIAMI FL, U.S.A.
Former names CLIPPER ODYSSEY until 2013 Sep
OCEANIC ODYSSEY until 1998 Nov
OCEANIC GRACE until 1997 Jun


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Funchal - IMO 5124162

Name: Funchal
Operator: 
Portuscale Cruises
Builder: Helsingør Skibsværft A/S
Yard number: 353
Maiden voyage: 4 November 1961
In service: 1961
Out of service: 1974
Refit: 1972
Homeport: Lisbon
Port of registry:  Madeira, Portugal
In service: 2013
Refit: 2013
Identification: 

Call sign: CSBM
IMO number: 5124162
MMSI number: 255971000

Status: In service
General characteristics
Type: Cruise liner
Tonnage: 9,563 GRT
Length: 152.6 m (501 ft)
Beam: 19.05 m (62.5 ft)
Depth: 6.18 m (20.3 ft)
Decks: 6
Speed: 16 knots (30 km/h; 18 mph)
Capacity: 524 passengers
Crew: 155


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

AIDAdiva - IMO 9334856


IMO number 9334856
Name of the ship AIDADIVA
Type of ship PASSENGERS SHIP
MMSI 247187700
Gross tonnage 69203 tons
DWT 8811 tons
Year of build 2007
Builder MEYER NEPTUN PAPENBURG - PAPENBURG, GERMANY
Flag ITALY
Home port GENOVA
Class society GERMANISCHER LLOYD
Manager AIDA CRUISES - ROSTOCK, GERMANY
Owner COSTA CROCIERE - GENOVA, ITALY
Data provided by www.grosstonnage.com


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Amsterdam - IMO 9188037


IMO number 9188037
Name of the ship AMSTERDAM
Type of ship PASSENGERS SHIP
MMSI 244370000
Gross tonnage 62735 tons
DWT 7327 tons
Year of build 2000
Builder FINCANTIERI MARGHERA - VENEZIA, ITALY
Flag NETHERLANDS
Home port ROTTERDAM
Class society LLOYD'S SHIPPING REGISTER
Manager HOLLAND AMERICA LINE - SEATTLE WA, U.S.A.
Owner HAL ANTILLEN - CURACAO
Data provided by www.grosstonnage.com


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Aegean Odyssey - IMO 7225910


IMO number 7225910
Name of the ship AEGEAN ODYSSEY
Type of ship PASSENGERS SHIP
MMSI 248541000
Gross tonnage 12094 tons
DWT 4174 tons
Year of build 1973
Builder DAMEN SHIPYARD GALATI - GALATI, ROMANIA
Flag MALTA
Home port VALLETTA
Class society LLOYD´S SHIPPING REGISTER
Manager & owner AEGEAN EXPERIENCE MARITIME - ATHENS, GREECE
Former names AEGEAN I until 2010 Apr
AEGEAN DOLPHIN until 1996
DOLPHIN until 1990
NARCIS until 1985
Data provided by www.grosstonnage.com


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Silver Wind - IMO 8903935


Size:
137 x 21 m
Draught:
5.7 m


IMO number
8903935
Name of the ship SILVER WIND
Type of ship PASSENGERS SHIP
MMSI 308814000
Gross tonnage 17235 tons
DWT 1790 tons
Year of build 1995
Builder CANTIERI NAVALI VISENTINI - PORTO VIRO, ITALY
Flag BAHAMAS
Home port NASSAU
Class society REGISTRO ITALIANO NAVALE
Manager & owner SILVERSEA CRUISES - FORT LAUDERDALE FL, U.S.A.
Data provided by www.grosstonnage.com


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

MSC Musica - IMO 9320087


Name: MSC Musica
Owner: MSC Cruises
Operator: MSC Cruises
Port of registry: Panama City, Panama
Builder: Chantiers de l'Atlantique
Completed: 2006
In service: 2006
Identification: 

Call sign: 3EFK6
IMO number: 9320087
MMSI number: 352003000

Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Musica-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 92,409 GT
Length: 964 ft (293.83 m)
Beam: 106 ft (32.31 m)
Decks: 13
Speed: 23 knots (43 km/h; 26 mph)
Capacity: 2,550 passengers
Crew: 987


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Royal Princess - IMO 9584712



Name: Royal Princess
Owner: Carnival plc
Operator: Princess Cruises
Port of registry: Hamilton, Bermuda
Builder: Fincantieri (Monfalcone, Italy)
Yard number: 6223[1]
Laid down: 20 October 2011
Launched: 16 August 2012
Christened: 

13 June 2013
by Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Cambridge

Completed: June 2013
Acquired: 4 June 2013
Maiden voyage: 16 June 2013
In service: 2013
Identification: 

Call sign: ZCEI3
IMO number: 9584712
MMSI number: 310661000

Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Royal-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 142,714 GT
Length: 330 m (1,083 ft)
Beam: 

47 m (155 ft) - With SeaWalk[2]
38 m (126 ft) - Without SeaWalk[2]

Capacity: 3,600 passengers


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Carnival Breeze - IMO 9555723



Name: Carnival Breeze
Owner: Carnival Corporation & plc
Operator: Carnival Cruise Line
Port of registry: Panama
Ordered: 2010
Builder: Fincantieri
Cost: US$740 million
Christened: 2012
Completed: 2012
Maiden voyage: June 3, 2012
In service: June, 2012
Identification: 

Call sign: 3FZO8
IMO number: 9555723
MMSI number: 354842000

Status: In service
Notes: [1][2]
General characteristics
Class and type: Dream-class
Tonnage: 

128,500 GT[3]
10,250 DWT[4]

Length: 305.60 m (1,002.6 ft)[4]
Beam: 37.2 m (122 ft)[3]
Draught: 8.20 m (26.9 ft)[4]
Decks: 15
Speed: 22.5 knots (41.7 km/h; 25.9 mph)
Capacity: 3,690 passengers
Crew: 1,386


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Sirena - IMO 9187899


Name: 

1999–2002: R Four
2002–2009: Tahitian Princess
2009-2016: cean Princess
2016-present: Sirena

Owner: 

1999–2001: Renaissance Cruises
2002–2016: Princess Cruises
2016-present: Oceania Cruises

Operator: 

1999–2001: Renaissance Cruises
2001–2002: laid up
2002–2016: Princess Cruises
2016-present: Oceania Cruises

Port of registry: 

Liberia, Monrovia 1999–2002
Gibraltar 2002–2005
Bermuda, Hamilton 2005–2016
Marshall Islands 2016–present

Builder: 

Chantiers de l'Atlantique
St. Nazaire, France

Cost: GB£150 million
Yard number: O31
Christened: December 1999
Acquired: 1999
Identification: 

Call sign: ZCDS4
IMO number: 9187899
MMSI no.: 310505000

Status: In service
Notes: [1][2]
General characteristics (as Ocean Princess)
Class and type: 

R class cruise ship (as built)
Regatta class cruise ship (currently)

Tonnage: 

30,277 GT
2,700 DWT

Length: 181.00 m (593 ft 10 in)
Beam: 25.46 m (83 ft 6 in)
Draught: 5.80 m (19 ft 0 in)
Decks: 11 (9 passenger accessible)[3]
Installed power: 

4 × Wärtsilä 12V32
13,500 kW (combined)

Propulsion: Twin propellers
Speed: 18 knots (33 km/h; 21 mph)
Capacity: 

688 (lower berths)
826 (all berths)

Crew: 373


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Viking Sun - IMO 9725433


IMO number 9725433
MMSI 247386500
Name of the ship VIKING SUN
Former names FINCANTIERI
Vessel type Passenger vessel
Year of build 2017
Operating status Active
Gross tonnage 47800 tons
DWT 3640 tons
Flag Malta
Home port VALLETTA
Builder FINCANTIERI TRIESTE - TRIESTE, ITALY
Owner VIKING RIVER CRUISES - WOODLAND HILLS CA, United States (USA)
Manager VIKING RIVER CRUISES - WOODLAND HILLS CA, United States (USA)


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Braemar - IMO 9000699


Name: 

1993–1997: Cunard Crown Dynasty
1997–1997: Crown Majesty
1997–1999: Norwegian Dynasty
1999–2001: Crown Dynasty
2001 onwards: Braemar

Operator: 

1993–1993: Crown Cruise Line
1993–1997: Cunard Line
1997–1997: Majesty Cruise Line
1997–1999: Norwegian Cruise Line
1999–2001: Commodore Cruise Line
2001 onwards: Fred Olsen Cruises

Port of registry: 

1993–: Panama City, Panama
2003 onwards: Nassau, Bahamas

Builder: Union Navale de Levante, Valencia
Yard number: 198
Completed: 1993
Identification: 

Call sign: C6SY7
IMO number: 9000699
MMSI number: 311541000

Status: in service
General characteristics [1]
Type: Motor Ship
Tonnage: 24,344 GT[2]
Length: 195.82 m (642 ft 5 in)[3]
Beam: 22.52 m (73 ft 11 in)[4]
Draught: 5.41 m (17 ft 9 in)[5]
Installed power: 4 x Wärtsilä 8R32 Diesels
Propulsion: 

2 × Controllable pitch propellers
2 × bow thrusters

Speed: 17 knots (31 km/h; 20 mph)
Capacity: 929 passengers[6]
Crew: 371


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Westerdam - IMO 9226891



Name: Westerdam
Namesake: Western compass point
Operator: Holland America Line
Port of registry: Netherlands
Builder: Fincantieri
Yard number: Marghera
Christened: April 2004
In service: 2004 – present
Identification: 

IMO number: 9226891
MMSI number: 244128000
Callsign: PINX

Status: In service
General characteristics (as built)
Class and type: Vista class cruise ship
Tonnage: 81,811 GT
Length: 936 ft (285.3 m)
Beam: 105.8 ft (32.2 m)
Decks: 11 passenger decks
Propulsion: Diesel-electric; ABB Azipods
Speed: 

24 knots (44 km/h; 28 mph) (maximum)
22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph) (service)

Capacity: 1,848 passengers
Crew: 800
General characteristics (following April 2007 refit)
Tonnage: 82,500 GT
Capacity: 1,916 passengers


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Star Flyer - IMO 8915433


Name: Star Flyer
Owner: Star Clippers Ltd
Operator: Star Clippers Ltd
Port of registry: 

1991–2010:Belgium Antwerp
sailing flag: Luxembourg
Since 2010: Malta Valletta
sailing flag: Malta

Ordered: 18 August 1989
Builder: Scheepswerven van Langerbrugge (Belgium)
Yard number: 2183
Laid down: 27 April 1990
Completed: 1 May 1991
Identification: 

Call sign: 9HA2512
IMO number: 8915433
MMSI number: 248785000

Status: In service
Notes: [1]
General characteristics
Type: Barquentine, cruise ship
Tonnage: 

2,298 GT
838 NT

Length: 111.57 m (366 ft 1 in)
Beam: 15.14 m (49 ft 8 in)
Draught: 5.501 m (18 ft 0.6 in)
Propulsion: 

16 sails
Caterpillar 3512

Capacity: 

170 passengers
300 tonnes deadweight (DWT)


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Silver Muse - IMO 9784350


Entered service: 2017 
Gross tonnage: 40.791 - 
Pass. lower beds: 596 - All berths: 623 - Passenger decks: 8
- Length: 184,14 m. - Beam: 27 m. -
Drive diesel/electric: diesel engines make 4 - Total installed power: 26.100 kW. - Propulsion: by 2 AC electric motors make VEM of 8,5 MW each - 2 Fixed pitch propellers -
Service speed 17,5 knots - Max. speed 19,5 knots - 
Built: Fincantieri - Italy - Yard no. 6226 - Flag: Bahamas - Classification: RINA
Registered Owner: Silver Spirit Shipping Co.Ltd. - USA - Beneficial owner:Silversea Cruises Ltd. - USA - Operator: Silversea Cruises Ltd. - USA


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Mein Schiff 5 - IMO 9753193

Name: Mein Schiff 5
Owner: TUI Cruises
Operator: TUI Cruises
Port of registry: Valletta, Malta[1]
Ordered: 26 August 2014[1]
Builder: 

Meyer Turku Shipyard
Turku, Finland

Laid down: 30 December 2014[1]
Launched: 15 January 2016[1]
Christened: 5 June 2015
Acquired: 20 June 2016
Maiden voyage: 16 July 2016
Identification: 

Call sign: 9HA3858
IMO number: 9753193
MMSI number: 256235000
DNV GL ID: 34555

Status: In service
General characteristics
Type: Cruise ship
Tonnage: 98,785 GT
62,689 NT
7,900 DWT[1]
Length: 295.26 m (969 ft)[1]
Beam: 36.24 m (119 ft)[1]
Draft: 8.05 m (26 ft)[1]
Installed power: 2 × Wärtsilä 8L46F
2 × Wärtsilä 12V46
Propulsion: Diesel-electric
Two shafts; fixed pitch propellers
Three bow thrusters
Two stern thrusters
Capacity: 2,790 passengers
Crew: 1,030


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Majestic Princess 盛世公主号 - IMO 9614141


Name:


Majestic Princess
盛世公主号

Owner: Carnival plc
Operator: Princess Cruises
Port of registry: UK, London
Builder: Fincantieri (Monfalcone, Italy)
Yard number: 6232
In service: 2017
Identification: IMO number: 9614141
General characteristics
Class and type: Royal-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 144,216 GT[1]
Length: 330.0 m (1,082.7 ft)[1]
Beam: 38.4 m (126 ft)[1]
Height: 68.3 m (224 ft)[2]
Draught: 8.4 m (28 ft)[1]
Decks: 19[2]
Installed power: 62,400 kW (83,700 hp)[1]
Propulsion: 2 × 18,000 kW (24,000 hp)[1]
Speed: 22 kn (41 km/h; 25 mph)[2


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Crystal Esprit - IMO 8705266


Name: Crystal Esprit
Operator: 

Crystal Cruises
(2015–)

Port of registry: Nassau, Bahamas
Builder: Flender Werft
Yard number: 647
Laid down: February 8, 1988
Completed: December 1, 1991
Identification: 

Call sign: C6CL7
IMO number: 8705266
MMSI number: 354264000

Status: In service
Notes: [1]
General characteristics
Tonnage: 3,370 GT
Capacity: 62 passengers
Notes: [1][2]


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

MSC Poesia - IMO 9387073


Name: MSC Poesia
Owner: MSC Cruises[1]
Operator: MSC Cruises[1]
Port of registry: Panama[2][3]
Ordered: March 1, 2006[4]
Builder: Aker Yards (St. Nazaire)[5]
Cost: $360 million[3]
Yard number: S32[1][4]
Laid down: December 6, 2006[1]
Launched: August 30, 2007[4]
Christened: April 5, 2008 by Sophia Loren in Dover[6][7]
Maiden voyage: April 19, 2008[8]
In service: April 4, 2008[2][3]
Identification: 

IMO number: 9387073[1][9]
Call Sign 3EPL4[10]
MMSI 355931000[10]

Status: In service
General characteristics
Class and type: Musica-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 92,627 GT[11]
Length: 963.9 ft (293.80 m)[3]
Beam: 105.6 ft (32.19 m)[3]
Draft: 26.2 ft (7.99 m)[3]
Decks: 13 (passenger accessible)[3][12]
Installed power: 

5 × Wärtsilä 16V38B
58,000 kW (combined)[3]

Propulsion: Two propellers[3]
Speed: 23 knots (43 km/h; 26 mph)[5][12]
Capacity: 

2,550 passengers (normal)[12]
3,605 passengers (maximum)

Crew: 987[3][12]
Notes: 13 elevators[3


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Viking Sky - IMO 9650420


Name: Viking Sky
Owner: Viking Ocean Cruises Ship II
Operator: Viking Ocean Cruises
Port of registry: Bergen, Norway
Ordered: July 2012[1]
Builder: Fincantieri
Cost: 400 Million $[2]
Yard number: 6237
Launched: 23 March 2016[3]
Completed: 26 January 2017[4]
Maiden voyage: 25. February 2017
In service: 2017
Identification: 

Call sign: LAYU7
IMO number: 9650420
MMSI number: 259186000

Status: In service
General characteristics
Tonnage: 47,800 GT
Length: 228.20 m (748.7 ft)
Beam: 28.80 m (94.5 ft)
Draught: 6.30 m (20.7 ft)
Decks: 14
Speed: 20 knots
Capacity: 930 passengers


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Seabourn Encore - IMO 9731171


Name: Seabourn Encore
Operator: Seabourn Cruise Line
Port of registry: Bahamas
Builder: Fincantieri
Laid down: 15 September 2015
Launched: 4 March 2016[1]
In service: January 2017
Status: Under construction
General characteristics
Class and type: Encore-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 40,350 GT
Capacity: 604 passengers


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Amadea - IMO 8913162


Name: 

1991–2006: Asuka
2006 onwards: Amadea[1]

Owner: 

1991–2006: Nippon Yusen Kaisha
2006 onwards: Amadea Shipping Company[1]

Operator: 

1991–2006: Nippon Yusen Kaisha
2006 onwards: Phoenix Reisen[1]

Port of registry: 

1991–2006: Tokyo, Japan
2006 onwards: Nassau, Bahamas[1]

Builder: Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Nagasaki, Japan[1]
Cost: $150 million[2]
Yard number: 2050[1]
Launched: 6 April 1991[1]
Acquired: December 1991[1]
Maiden voyage: 24 December 1991[1]
In service: 24 December 1991[1]
Identification: IMO number: 8913162
Status: In service
General characteristics
Type: cruise ship
Tonnage: 

28,856 GT[2]
2,248 DWT[1]

Length: 192.82 m (632 ft 7 in)[1]
Beam: 24.70 m (81 ft 0 in)[1]
Draught: 6.20 m (20 ft 4 in)[1]
Installed power: 

2 × MAN-Mitsubishi 7L58/64
17,300 kW (combined)[1]

Propulsion: 2 propellers[2]
Speed: 21 knots (39 km/h; 24 mph)[1]
Capacity: 

604 passengers (as Asuka)[3]
624 passengers (as Amadea)[2]

Crew: 292


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Veendam (IMO 9102992)

Name: MS Veendam
Namesake: Veendam
Owner: Carnival Corporation & plc
Operator: Holland America Line
Port of registry: Netherlands
Route: Canada/New England and Bermuda. South America in winter months
Builder: Fincantieri
In service: 1996
Refit: 2012
Homeport: Boston
Status: in active service
Notes: The current captain is Eric Van Der Wal
General characteristics
Class and type: Statendam-class cruise ship
Tonnage: 57,092 GT [1]
Length: 719 ft (219 m)
Beam: 101 ft (31 m)
Decks: 13
Installed power: 2 × 12-cylinder 8640 kW, 3 × 8-cylinder 5760 kW diesel generators
Speed: 20.9 knots (38.7 km/h; 24.1 mph)
Capacity: 1350 passengers
Crew: 568


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cruising was more popular than ever in 2017 — and big changes are coming*
BY CHABELI HERRERA
[email protected]




> The year marked another milestone for the developing industry, with expansive growth and a deepened foothold as a mainstream travel option.
> 
> That was the message Tuesday from executives in the top cruise companies in the world, who spoke during the keynote address at the industry's largest annual conference, Seatrade Cruise Global. About 11,000 people attend the four-day event, which runs through Thursday in Fort Lauderdale. (It returns to the Miami Beach Convention Center next year after a three-year hiatus.)
> 
> At the keynote, industry leaders highlighted the massive number of ships on order to be built in the next 10 years — with 27 new ships coming in 2018 alone. Over the next decade, the total investment equals $60 billion — a $10 billion increase in just a year from 2016’s order figure of $50 billion.


Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article203796204.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Sapphire Princess - IMO 9228186

Name: Sapphire Princess
Owner: Carnival Corporation & plc
Operator: Princess Cruises
Port of registry: 

2004-2014 Bermuda Hamilton, Bermuda
2014-present United Kingdom London, England
Route: Asia
Builder: Mitsubishi Heavy Industries
Cost: US $400 million
Christened: June 10, 2004 in Seattle
Completed: 2004
Identification: 

Callsign: 2HFZ6
IMO number: 9228186
MMSI: 235103357

Status: In service
General characteristics
Type: Gem-class Cruise ship
Tonnage: 116,000 GT
Length: 290 m (950 ft)
Beam: 37 m (121 ft)
Decks: 13
Speed: 22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph)
Capacity: 2,670 passengers
Crew: 1,100


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Columbus - IMO 8611398


Name: 

Columbus (2017-present)
Pacific Pearl (2010-2017)
Ocean Village (2003-2010)
Arcadia (1997-2003)
Star Princess (1989-1997)
FairMajesty (1988)

Owner: 

Cruise & Maritime Voyages (2017)
P&O Cruises Australia (2010-2017)
Ocean Village (2003-2010)
P&O Cruises (1997-2003)
Princess Cruises (1989-1997)
Sitmar Cruises (Construction Only 1987-1988)

Operator: 

P&O Cruises Australia (2010-present)
Ocean Village (2003-2010)
P&O Cruises (1997-2003)
Princess Cruises (1989-1997)

Port of registry: 

Liberia, Monrovia (1989–1997)
United Kingdom, London (1997–present)

Builder: Chantiers de l'Atlantique
Launched: 1988
Completed: 1989
In service: 1989-
Identification: 

Call sign: GRFP
IMO number: 8611398
MMSI number: 234890000

Status: In service
General characteristics
Tonnage: 63,500 GT [1]
Length: 247 m (810 ft)
Beam: 32 m (105 ft)
Draught: 8.2 m (27 ft)
Decks: 

Passengers: 11
Overall: 13

Installed power: Four diesel engines
Propulsion: Diesel-electric
Speed: 21.5 knots (39.8 km/h; 24.7 mph)
Capacity: 1,578-1,856 Passengers
Crew: 700


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Orient Queen - IMO 8701193



IMO number 8701193
MMSI 311000571
Name of the ship ORIENT QUEEN
Former names 
MED QUEEN
ORIENT QUEEN II (2016, Panama)
ORIENT_QUEEN II (2013, Panama)
VISTAMAR (2012, Italy)
3ISTAMAR (2009, Italy)
Vessel type Passenger vessel
Operating status Laid up
Flag Bahamas
Gross tonnage 7478 tons
Deadweight 761 tons
Lenght 120 m
Breadth 16 m
Draft 5 m
Engine type Wartsila
Engine model 12V28B
Engine power 3900 KW
Year of build 1989
Builder UNION NAVAL VALENCIA - VALENCIA, SPAIN
Class society GERMANISCHER LLOYD
Home port NASSAU
Owner AML SHIPMANAGEMENT - HAMBURG, GERMANY
Manager ABOU MERHI LINES - BEIRUT, LEBANON


----------



## vitalicus (Feb 16, 2012)

MSC Splendida leaves Vladivostok


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Celebrity Infinity - IMO 9189421

Name:	

2001–2007: Infinity
2007–present: Celebrity Infinity

Owner:	Celebrity Cruises
Operator:	Celebrity Cruises
Port of registry:	

2001–2002: Monrovia, Liberia
2002–2008: Nassau, Bahamas
2008 onwards: Valletta, Malta

Route:	Caribbean & Europe
Builder:	Chantiers de l'Atlantique, St. Nazaire, France[1]
Yard number:	S31
Launched:	June 9, 2000
Acquired:	February 2001
Maiden voyage:	March 3, 2001
In service:	2001-present
Identification:	

Call sign: 9HJD9
IMO number: 9189421
MMSI number: 249048000

Status:	In service
General characteristics
Class and type:	Millennium-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	

90,940 GT
11,788 DWT[1]

Length:	964.6 ft (294.0 m)
Beam:	105.6 ft (32.2 m)
Draught:	26 ft (8 m)
Draft:	26.3 ft (8.0 m)
Decks:	12
Installed power:	

Two General Electric gas turbines
50,000 kW (combined)

Propulsion:	2 × 19 MW Rolls-Royce/Alstom Mermaid azimuth thrusters
Speed:	24 knots (44 km/h; 28 mph)
Capacity:	2,170
Crew:	999


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Mein Schiff 6 - IMO 9753208

Name:	Mein Schiff 6
Owner:	TUI Cruises
Operator:	TUI Cruises
Port of registry:	Valletta, Malta
Ordered:	26 August 2014[1]
Builder:	

Meyer Turku Shipyard
Turku, Finland

Yard number:	1390
Laid down:	21 August 2015[1]
Launched:	3 January 2017[1]
Christened:	1 June 2017
Completed:	8 May 2017
Acquired:	9 May 2017
Maiden voyage:	3 June 2017
In service:	12 May 2017
Identification:	

Call sign: 9HA4330
IMO number: 9753208
MMSI number: 249660000

Status:	In service
General characteristics
Type:	Cruise ship
Tonnage:	98,811 GT
62,704 NT
7,900 DWT
Length:	295.26 m (969 ft)[1]
Beam:	42.39 m (139 ft)[1]
Draft:	8.25 m (27 ft)[1]
Installed power:	2 × Wärtsilä 8L46F
2 × Wärtsilä 12V46F
Propulsion:	Diesel-electric
Two shafts; fixed pitch propellers
Three bow thrusters
Two stern thrusters
Capacity:	2,534 passengers
Crew:	1,030


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02449 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Marella Explorer 2 - IMO 9072446



Name:	

Century (1995–2008)
Celebrity Century (2008–2015)
SkySea Golden Era (2015-2018)
Marella Explorer II (2018)

Owner:	Blue Sapphire Marine
Operator:	

Celebrity Cruises
SkySea Cruise Lines (2016)[1]

Port of registry:	

1995–2002: Monrovia, Liberia
2002–2008:Nassau, Bahamas
2008 onwards: Valletta, Malta

Builder:	

Meyer Werft
Papenburg, Germany

Yard number:	637
Completed:	1995
Maiden voyage:	December 20, 1995
In service:	1995–present
Identification:	

Call sign: 9HJI9
IMO number: 9072446
MMSI number: 249054000

Status:	In service
Notes:	[2][3]
General characteristics
Class and type:	Century-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	

71,545 GT
39,002 NT

Length:	248 m (814 ft)
Beam:	32 m (105 ft)
Draught:	7.6 m (25 ft)
Decks:	12
Speed:	21.5 knots (39.8 km/h; 24.7 mph)
Capacity:	1,814 passengers
Crew:	843
Notes:	[2][3]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02528 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02534 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Norwegian Pearl - IMO 9342281

Name:	Norwegian Pearl
Owner:	Norwegian Cruise Line
Port of registry:	Nassau, Bahamas
Ordered:	2004 December 24[1]
Builder:	Meyer Werft, Papenburg, Germany
Yard number:	669[1]
Laid down:	4 October 2005[2]
Launched:	15 October 2006
Christened:	16 December 2006 by Rosie O'Donnell in Miami
Completed:	28 November 2006[1]
In service:	30 November 2006
Identification:	

Call sign: C6VG7
IMO number: 9342281
MMSI number: 309653000
DNV GL ID: 26307

Status:	In service
General characteristics
Class and type:	Jewel-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	93,530 GT
Length:	965 ft (294.13 m)
Beam:	106 ft (32.31 m)
Draft:	27 ft (8.23 m)
Decks:	15
Installed power:	5 × MAN 12V48/60B[1]
Propulsion:	

Two ABB Azipod azimuth thrusters
3 × Brunvoll bow thrusters[1]

Speed:	25 knots (46 km/h; 29 mph)
Capacity:	2,394 passengers
Crew:	1,099


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Nieuw Statendam - IMO 9767106

Name:	MS Nieuw Statendam
Operator:	Holland America Line
Port of registry: Netherlands
Builder:	Fincantieri
Yard number:	6 244 Marghera
Laid down:	20 March 2017[1]
Launched:	6 December 2017[2][3]
Sponsored by:	Oprah Winfrey
Christened:	2 February 2019[4]
Completed:	1 December 2018
In service:	5 December 2018
Identification:	

IMO number: 9767106
MMSI number: 247390100
Callsign: PBCO

Status:	In service
General characteristics
Class and type:	Pinnacle-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	99,500 GT
Length:	975 ft (297 m)
Beam:	114.8 ft (35.0 m)
Decks:	12 passenger decks
Capacity:	2,666 passengers


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Sky Princess - IMO 9802396

Name:	Sky Princess
Owner:	Carnival Corporation house flag.svg Carnival plc
Operator:	Princess Cruises
Port of registry:	Hamilton, Bermuda
Route:	Canada/New England, Caribbean, Mediterranean, Scandinavia
Builder:	Fincantieri, Monfalcone, Italy
Laid down:	05 July 2018
Launched:	14 February 2019
Completed:	12 October 2019
Acquired:	15 October 2019[1]
Maiden voyage:	20 October 2019
In service:	2019
Identification:	

Call sign: ZCEV9
IMO number: 9802396
MMSI number: 310780000

General characteristics
Class and type:	Royal-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	145,281 GT[1]
Length:	330 m (1,080 ft)[1]
Beam:	38.4 m (126 ft)[1]
Draught:	8.5 m (28 ft)[1]
Depth:	11.35 m (37.2 ft)[1]
Decks:	19
Installed power:	

2 × 14,400 kW (19,300 hp) Wärtsilä 12V46F
2 × 16,800 kW (22,500 hp) Wärtsilä 14V46F

Speed:	22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph)
Capacity:	3,660 passengers[2]
Crew:	1,346


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Viking Sun*

Viking Sun by Tom Gulbrandsen, on Flickr

Viking Sun by Tom Gulbrandsen, on Flickr

Viking Sun by Erik Ask, on Flickr

White Cruising Ship at the Dock by Marco Verch Professional Photographer and Speaker, on Flickr


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

AIDAprima - IMO 9636955

Name:	AIDAprima
Owner:	AIDA Cruises
Operator:	AIDA Cruises
Port of registry:	Genoa, Italy
Route:	North Europe
Builder:	Mitsubishi Heavy Industries
Launched:	May 3, 2014
Acquired:	March 14, 2016
Maiden voyage:	May 7, 2016
In service:	April 25, 2016
Identification:	

IMO number: 9636955
MMSI number: 247353800
DNV GL ID: g117060

Status:	In service
General characteristics
Type:	Hyperion-class Cruise ship
Tonnage:	

125,572 GT[1]
9,700 DWT

Length:	299.95 m (984.1 ft)[1]
Beam:	

37.65 m (123.5 ft) (max)[1]
37.60 m (123.4 ft) (waterline)[1]

Draught:	8.25 m (27.1 ft)[1]
Decks:	18
Installed power:	

3 × Cat 12V M43C (3 × 9,450 kW)[1]
dual-fuel Cat M46DF (5,400–8,685 kW)[1]
Cat 3516B (2,250 kW)[1]

Propulsion:	

Diesel-electric
2 × ABB Azipod X thrusters[1]
3 × Brunvoll FU-115-LTC-3000 maneuvering thrusters[1]

Speed:	22.0 knots (41 km/h) (cruising)
Capacity:	3,300 passengers
Crew:	900


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

7 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Costa Diadema - IMO 9636888

Name:	Costa Diadema
Owner:	Carnival Corporation & plc
Operator:	Costa Crociere
Port of registry: Italy, Genoa
Route:	Mediterranean, Persian Gulf
Ordered:	2012
Builder:	Fincantieri
Cost:	€ 550 Million
Launched:	November 15, 2013[1]
Christened:	November 7, 2014
Completed:	October 25, 2014
Acquired:	October 30, 2014
Maiden voyage:	November 1, 2014
In service:	November 8, 2014
Identification:	

Call sign: IBCX
IMO number: 9636888
MMSI number: 247353700

Status:	In service
Notes:	Largest ship in Costa fleet
General characteristics
Class and type:	Dream-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	132,500 GT
Length:	306 m (1,003 ft 11 in)
Beam:	37.20 m (122 ft 1 in)
Draught:	8.35 m (27 ft 5 in)
Installed power:	

4 × Wärtsilä 12V46[2]
2 × Wärtsilä 8L46[2]
67,200 kW (combined)

Speed:	

20 knots (37 km/h; 23 mph) (cruise)
22.5 knots (41.7 km/h; 25.9 mph) (max)

Capacity:	3,693 passengers
Crew:	1,253


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Golden Princess

Golden Princess by Ross, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pacific Explorer docked at Station Pier by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Norwegian Epic - IMO 9410569

Name:	

F3 I (2008–2010)
Norwegian Epic (2010–present)

Owner:	Norwegian Cruise Line
Port of registry:	Nassau, Bahamas
Route:	

Europe (Roundtrip from Barcelona Since Summer 2011) (Roundtrip from Rome & Marseille as well in Summer 2012)
Caribbean (Roundtrip from Port Canaveral Since 2010)

Ordered:	9 September 2006[1]
Builder:	STX France Cruise SA, Chantiers de l'Atlantique shipyard, Saint-Nazaire, France
Yard number:	C33
Laid down:	19 June 2008[1]
Launched:	10 July 2009[1]
Identification:	

Call sign: C6XP7
IMO number: 9410569
MMSI number: 311018500

Status:	In service
General characteristics [1]
Class and type:	Epic-class cruise ship[2]
Tonnage:	

155,873 GT
146,495 NT
10,850 DWT

Length:	329.45 m (1,081 ft)
Beam:	40.64 m (133 ft)
Height:	61 m (200 ft)
Draft:	8.7 m (29 ft)
Depth:	21.6 m (71 ft)
Decks:	19
Installed power:	

3 × MaK 16M43 (3 × 15,200 kW)
3 × MaK 12M43 (3 × 11,400 kW)

Propulsion:	

Diesel-electric; two shafts (2 × 24 MW)
Wärtsilä fixed-pitch propellers
Four Wärtsilä bow thrusters and two stern thrusters

Speed:	22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph)
Capacity:	4,100 (double occupancy)
Crew:	1,724


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*MS Regatta *

80L_1361 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_7435 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80L_1449 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_7438 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80L_1307 by Lox Pix, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Two giants

Cruise Ships by sgbirch, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

80L_0928 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80L_0932 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80L_0935 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80L_0919 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

Silver Muse off the Sydney after departing Melbourne. by David Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ovation & Anatoma 2 by Phillip, on Flickr

Majesty of the Seas by Adventures of KM&G-Morris, on Flickr

Carnival Cruise Shp. by Raymond Longaray, on Flickr

Carnival Legend Aft by Susan Knodle, on Flickr

RCI shp by arowe6, on Flickr


----------



## vitalicus (Feb 16, 2012)

The Dutch cruise ship Maasdam, in the summer of 2019, first visited the city of Vladivostok, Russia.


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Le Jacques Cartier - IMO 9852420



Name_Le Jacques Cartier_OperatorPonantPort of registry Mata UtuBuilder
VARD Tulcea, Romania (hull)
VARD Søviknes, Norway (outfitting)
Laid down4 April 2018Acquired10 July 2020Identification
IMO number: 9852420
MMSI number: 578001400
Callsign: FLYQ
StatusIn service


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

MSC Virtuosa - IMO 9803625


General characteristicsHistoryName_MSC Virtuosa_OwnerMSC CruisesOperatorMSC CruisesOrdered1 February 2016[4]Builder
Chantiers de l’Atlantique
(Saint-Nazaire, France)
Cost€800 million (2016)[8]Yard numberH34[2]Laid down27 February 2019[5]Launched29 November 2019[1]Acquired1 February 2021[3]In service2021[6][7]Identification
Call sign: 9HA5209
IMO number: 9803625
MMSI number: 215610000
Class and type_Meraviglia_ Plus-class cruise shipTonnage181,541 GT[10]Length331.43 m (1,087.4 ft)[10]Beam
43 m (141.1 ft) (moulded)
50 m (164.0 ft) (max)[10]
Height64.9 m (213 ft)[9]Decks16Speed22.3 kt (21,900 long tons; 24,600 short tons)[9]Capacity
4,842 (double occupancy)[9]
6,334 (maximum capacity)[9]
Crew1,704[9]


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Spirit of Discovery - IMO 9802683


General characteristics







United KingdomHistoryName_Spirit of Discovery_OwnerSaga GroupOperatorSaga CruisesPort of registryLondon,







United KingdomOrdered1 October 2015Builder
Meyer Werft
Papenburg, Germany
Yard number714Laid down28 June 2018Launched12 May 2019Sponsored byCamilla, Duchess of CornwallChristened5 July 2019In service2019–presentIdentification
Call sign: MEYE7
IMO number: 9802683
MMSI number: 232021171
StatusLaid up 2020 to presentTonnage58,250 GTLength236 m (774 ft)Decks10 passenger decksCapacity999 passengersCrew523


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Costa Firenze - IMO 9801691


General characteristicsNamesakeFlorence, ItalyOwner Carnival Corporation & plcOperatorCosta CruisesPort of registryGenoa,







Italy[1]Ordered1 April 2016[1]Builder
Fincantieri
Marghera, Italy
Yard number6273Laid down22 Dec 2015[1]Launched6 November 2019Completed22 December 2020[1]Acquired30 September 2020In serviceJuly 2021Identification
IMO number: 9801691
Call sign: IBTE
StatusIn serviceClass and type_ Vista_-class cruise shipTonnage135,156 GT[1]Length323 m (1,059 ft 9 in)Beam37.2 m (122 ft 1 in)[1]Depth11.2 m (36 ft 9 in)[1]Decks18[1]


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Voyager of the Seas - IMO 9161716


General characteristicsOperatorRoyal Caribbean InternationalPort of registry
1999–2002:  Monrovia, Liberia
2002–present:  Nassau, Bahamas
BuilderKværner Masa-Yards, Turku New Shipyard, Turku, FinlandCostUS$650 millionYard number1344Laid downMarch 31, 1998LaunchedNovember 27, 1998Sponsored byKatarina WittChristenedNovember 20, 1999CompletedOctober 29, 1999Maiden voyageNovember 21, 1999Identification
ABS class no:
Call sign: C6SE5
DNV ID: 19902
IMO number: 9161716
MMSI number: 311317000
StatusIn serviceNotes[1][2]Class and type_ Voyager_-class cruise shipTonnage
137,276 GT[3]
108,654 NT
11,132 DWT
Length311.1 m (1,020 ft 8 in)Beam
38.6 m (126 ft 8 in) - Waterline
47.4 m (155 ft 6 in) - Max[1]
Height63 m (206 ft 8 in)Draught9.1 m (29 ft 10 in)Depth24Decks15Deck clearance7Ramps4Installed power6 × Wärtsilä 12V46 (6 × 12,600 kW (16,900 hp))Propulsion
Diesel-electric
2 × ABB Azipods and 1 × Fixipod
4 × bow thrusters
Speed23.7 knots (43.9 km/h; 27.3 mph)Capacity
3,602 passengers (double occupancy)
4,000 (maximum occupancy)[3]
Crew1,200[3]


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

MS Iona (Wiki)











is an _Excellence_-class cruise ship in service for P&O Cruises, a subsidiary of Carnival Corporation & plc. Built by Meyer Werft in Papenburg, Germany,[4] she was delivered in October 2020, becoming the line's new flagship. At 184,089 GT, the ship is the largest to ever operate for P&O Cruises, and to operate specifically for the British market. She is the first of two identical ships built by Meyer Werft for P&O Cruises, with the second, _Arvia_, due to enter service in 2022.



General characteristicsName_Iona_OwnerCarnival Corporation & plcOperatorP&O CruisesPort of registrySouthampton, U.K.Ordered6 September 2016Builder
Meyer Werft
Papenburg, Germany
Yard numberS. 710[2]Laid down29 May 2019Launched18 February 2020Sponsored byIrene HaysChristened16 May 2021Completed9 October 2020[1]Acquired9 October 2020Maiden voyage7 August 2021Identification
Call sign: MGPC4
IMO number: 9826548
MMSI number: 232025845
StatusIn serviceClass and type_Excellence_-classcruise shipTonnage184,089 GT[1]Displacement87,306 t (85,927 long tons; 96,238 short tons)[1]Length344.5 m (1,130 ft 3 in)[3]Beam42 m (137 ft 10 in)[1]Draft11.8 m (38 ft 9 in)[1]Decks16 complete, 3 partial[1]Installed powerTotal Installed Power: 61.7 MW (82,700 hp)[3]Propulsion2 × 37 MW (50,000 hp)[3][1]SpeedService speed: 17 knots (31 km/h; 20 mph)[3]Capacity5,206 passengersCrew1,762


===============











































































































































































​


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Emerald Azzurra - IMO 9903504


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Costa Venezia - IMO 9801689


General characteristicsName_Costa Venezia_NamesakeVenice, ItalyOwnerCarnival Corporation & plcOperatorCosta CruisesPort of registryGenoa,







ItalyOrderedApril 2016BuilderFincantieri (Monfalcone, Italy)Laid down1 November 2017Launched22 June 2018Sponsored byGan BeiyeChristened1 March 2019Completed28 February 2019In service8 March 2019Identification
Call sign: IBAD
IMO number: 9801689
MMSI number: 247391100
StatusIn serviceClass and type_ Vista_-class cruise shipTonnage135,225 GT[1]Length323.6 m (1,062 ft)[1]Beam37.2 m (122 ft)[1]Draught8.55 m (28.1 ft)[1]Depth11.2 m (37 ft)[1]Decks14 passenger decksInstalled power
MAN 2x14V48/60 CR kW
+3x8L48/60 CR kW[2]
Speed18 knots (33 km/h; 21 mph) (service)[2]Capacity
4,208 (double occupancy)[2]
5,260 (max)
Crew1,278 crew


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Norwegian Escape- IMO 9677076


General characteristicsName_Norwegian Escape_OwnerNorwegian Cruise Line HoldingsOperatorNorwegian Cruise LinePort of registryNassau,







BahamasOrdered18 October 2012Builder
Meyer Werft
Papenburg, Germany
Cost€700 millionYard numberS693Laid down19 September 2014Launched15 August 2015Sponsored byPitbullChristened9 November 2015Acquired22 October 2015In service2015–presentIdentification
Call sign: C6BR3
IMO number: 9677076
MMSI number: 311000341
DNV ID: 33199
StatusIn serviceClass and type_Breakaway_ Plus-class cruise shipTonnage164,998 GT[3]Length1,069 feet (325.9 m)[2]Beam
136 feet (41.4 m) (waterline)[2]
153 feet (46.5 m) (max)[2]
Draft28.29 feet (8.622 m)[2]Decks20Installed power
2 × MAN 14V48/60CR (2 × 16,800 kW)
3 × MAN 12V48/60CR (3 × 14,400 kW)
1 × Cat 3516C DH (1 × 2,500 kW)
Propulsion
Diesel-electric:
2 × ABB Azipod XO units (2 × 20 MW)[1]
3 × Brunvoll AS FU 115 LTC3000 thrusters (3 × 3.5 MW)[2]
Capacity4,266[4]Crew1,733[2]


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Norwegian Gem - IMO 9355733


General characteristicsName_Norwegian Gem_OwnerNorwegian Cruise LineOperatorNorwegian Cruise LinePort of registryNassau,







BahamasRouteNorthern Caribbean, out of New York, New YorkOrdered2004BuilderMeyer Werft, Papenburg, GermanyCostUS$ 700 MillionLaid down17 June 2006[1]Launched12 August 2007Acquired1 October 2007In service2007Identification
Call sign: C6VG8
IMO number: 9355733
MMSI number: 309951000
StatusIn active serviceClass and type_ Jewel_-class cruise shipTonnage93,530 GTLength965 ft (294.13 m)Beam125 ft (38.10 m)Draft27 ft (8.2 m)Decks15PropulsionPod propulsionSpeed25 knots (46 km/h; 29 mph)Capacity2,394 passengersCrew1,070 crew


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Odyssey of the Seas - IMO 9795737


General characteristicsName_Odyssey of the Seas_OwnerRoyal Caribbean Cruises Ltd.OperatorRoyal Caribbean InternationalPort of registryNassau,







BahamasOrdered12 June 2015BuilderMeyer Werft, Papenburg, GermanyChristened13 November 2021In service2021—presentIdentification
Call sign: C6EJ5
IMO number: 9795737
MMSI number: 311000912
StatusIn serviceClass and type_ Quantum_-class cruise shipTonnage167,704 GTLength348 m (1,141 ft 9 in)Beam42 m (137 ft 10 in)Height347.1Decks16Speed16.7 knots (30.9 km/h; 19.2 mph)


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Scenic Eclipse - IMO 9797371


General characteristicsName_Scenic Eclipse_OwnerScenic Tours (Australia)OperatorScenicPort of registry
 Malta (2019-2020)
 Nassau, Bahamas (2020–present)
Builder
Uljanik
Pula, (Croatia)
LaunchedJanuary 31, 2018ChristenedSeptember 10, 2019Maiden voyageAugust 23, 2019Identification
Call sign: C6ET4
IMO number: 9797371
MMSI number: 311000995
StatusIn serviceClass and typeIce-strengthened expedition passenger shipTonnage17,545 GTLength545 ft (166.1 m)Beam70.5 ft (21.5 m)Decks10 (11 is the top)Installed powerFour diesel-electric generators (Anglo Belgian Corporation 16DV36C)PropulsionTwo ABB Azipods (2 × 3 MW)Speed
17 knots (31 km/h; 20 mph) (service)
19.5 knots (36.1 km/h; 22.4 mph) (maximum)
Capacity228Crew176[1]


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Spirit of Adventure - IMO 9818084


General characteristicsName_Spirit of Adventure_OwnerSaga GroupOperatorSaga CruisesPort of registryLondon,







United KingdomOrdered22 September 2017Builder
Meyer Werft
Papenburg, Germany
Yard number715Laid down3 June 2019Launched24 July 2020Sponsored byInga KennedyChristened19 July 2021Acquired29 September 2020Maiden voyage26 July 2021In service2021–presentIdentification
IMO number: 9818084
Call sign: MGWT8
MMSI number: 232026551
StatusIn serviceTonnage58.199 GTLength236.6 m (776 ft)Draught7.6 m (25 ft)Decks15[1]Installed power21.6 MW (29,000 hp) (total power)Speed18 kn (33 km/h; 21 mph)[1] (service speed)Capacity999 passengersCrew540


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Celebrity Beyond - IMO 9838395


General characteristicsName_Celebrity Beyond_OwnerRoyal Caribbean GroupOperatorCelebrity CruisesPort of registryValletta,







MaltaOrdered16 May 2016[2]BuilderChantiers de l'AtlantiqueYard numberL34Laid down5 October 2018[2]Launched31 March 2021[1][2]Acquired6 April 2022[2]Maiden voyage27 April 2022In service21 April 2022Identification
IMO number: 9838395
MMSI number: 215808000
Callsign: 9HA5296
StatusIn serviceClass and typeEdge-class cruise shipTypeCruise ShipTonnage141,420 GT[2]Length326.5 m (1,071 ft)[2]Beam39.5 m (130 ft)[2]Height57.9m (New Panamax)Draught8.5 m (28 ft)[2]Decks21Installed power
2 × Wärtsilä W12V46F
2 × Wärtsilä W8L46F
1 × Wärtsilä W12V32
Propulsion2 × ABB Azipod 4x Tunnel ThrusterSpeed22.6 kn (41.9 km/h; 26.0 mph)Capacity
3,260 passengers (double occupancy)
3,937 passengers (maximum)
Crew1416


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Monet - IMO 7045803


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

The below ship as Crown Iris for Mano Cruises 






and Majesty for Celestyal Cruises








Pireotis said:


> Thomson Majesty - IMO 8814744
> 
> 
> Name:
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Celebrity Apex*











​
General characteristics​​Owner​
Celebrity Apex Inc.[3]​
Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd.​
Operator​Celebrity Cruises​Port of registry​Valletta,







Malta​Ordered​1 February 2015[3]​Builder​Chantiers de l'Atlantique (Saint-Nazaire, France)​Yard number​K34[4]​Laid down​6 July 2018[3]​Launched​17 May 2019[2]​Christened​
late 2020​
by Reshma Saujani[5]​
Completed​March 2020[1]​Acquired​27 March 2020[3]​Identification​
Callsign: 9HA4960​
IMO number: 9838383​
MMSI number: 215105000​
DNV ID: 35379​
Class and type​_Edge_-classcruise ship​Type​Passenger ship​Tonnage​130,818 GT[7]​Length​306 m (1,004 ft)[7]​Beam​39 m (128 ft)[7]​Draught​8.4 m (28 ft)[3]​Decks​14 passenger decks[6]​Installed power​
2 × Wärtsilä 8L46F (2 × 9.6MW)[3]​
2 × Wärtsilä 12V46F (2 × 14.4MW)[3]​
1 × Wärtsilä 12V32E (1 × 6.96MW)[3]​
Propulsion​
2 × ABB Azipod[3]​
4 × Brunvoll FU115 tunnel thruster[3]​
Speed​Maximum speed: 22.7 knots (42.0 km/h; 26.1 mph)[7]​Capacity​3,405[7]​Crew​1,320[7]​
















































​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Crown Princess
IMG_2903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3188 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3077 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Carnival Pride - IMO 9223954









General characteristicsName_Carnival Pride_OwnerCarnival Corporation & plcOperatorCarnival Cruise LinesPort of registryPanama City,







PanamaBuilder
Kvaerner Masa-Yards
Helsinki New Shipyard
Helsinki, Finland
CostUS $375 millionYard number500Laid downMarch 30, 2000LaunchedMarch 29, 2001Sponsored byTamara JerniganChristenedJanuary 7, 2002CompletedDecember 12, 2001In serviceJanuary 2002–presentIdentification
Call sign: H3VU
IMO number: 9223954
MMSI number: 354215000
StatusIn serviceNotes[1]Class and type_Spirit_-class cruise shipTonnage88,500 GTLength963 ft (294 m)Beam106 ft (32 m)Draft25.5 ft (7.8 m)Decks12 decksInstalled power
6 × Wärtsilä 9L46D
62,370 kW (combined)[2]
PropulsionTwo ABB Azipods (2 × 17.6 MW)[1]Speed22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph)[1]Capacity2,124 passengersCrew930


----------

